# ***Autumn is here Driveler #212***



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, almost.


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2016)

Still feels like summer in Kite......


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Flash floods hera


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

rydert said:


> Still feels like summer in Kite......



Where'd you find a kite that would support you?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it's a French thang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> I think it's a French thang



Just for the record, that is not how you spell thong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Gotta go paint.....before too many leaves Fall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>





Though I'm more of a Vivaldi kind of guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go paint.....before too many leaves Fall.



Aren't they easier to paint once they have fallen? Plus you don't run the risk of falling out of the tree.


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aren't they easier to paint once they have fallen? Plus you don't run the risk of falling out of the tree.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2016)

Man, ya'll posting some suicidal music . .



It's STILL summer !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, ya'll posting some suicidal music . .
> 
> 
> 
> It's STILL summer !!!


 Dat's what I'm talkin' 'bout!! 

 Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Dat's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!
> 
> Mernin!





Moanin Dawlin !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Lorrie Morgan is HAWT!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Dawlin !!


 Hey there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

I missed something....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Still summer here


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Them weather dudes are always wrong.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Morning Keebs,Mud,Mrs. H, LD, Rydert and Quackbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

This says it all


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

I hate to rush the seasons, cause i love summer, but its been hot. I would welcome a lil cool weather for a bonfire.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Love when the seasons change!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Homotree??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Keebs?


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2016)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2016)

dang.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mrs. Birthday girl??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

rydert said:


> mud?



Hey Dirt, ole buddy ole pal


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

My computor is moving as slow as molasses


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeffro!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
mudracing101*, Jeff C.+


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Mudro....wasss uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Got a second coat on handrails. Now I gotta go cut in under the hand rails where roller won't go for decking. Dang......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?


yesssssss?


rydert said:


> mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

chikin salat again.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Sweeeeeet, got a little 6" small diameter roller so I can roll on under deck hand rail, rather that cut in with 4" brush. 

Dadgum, 5 gals of that stuff cost $158.00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeeeet, got a little 6" small diameter roller so I can roll on under deck hand rail, rather that cut in with 4" brush.
> 
> Dadgum, 5 gals of that stuff cost $158.00.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

I know Jeff, bought 10 gallons to do my porch.
Deer cubed steak, taters and green beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I know Jeff, bought 10 gallons to do my porch.
> Deer cubed steak, taters and green beans.



Dang, you must have a huge porch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2016)

Chiefbro is the hardest werkin knee grow I know . .


Kinda rhymes don't it ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro is the hardest werkin knee grow I know . .
> 
> 
> Kinda rhymes don't it ??



ummmmmm yea. 


Sorry I missed yo call. It's kinda crazy here today. Tomorrow is the 15th.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, you must have a huge porch.



I havnt stayed on top of it and it soaked it up like crazy


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2016)

gootness.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2016)

gracious.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2016)

sakes alive.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)
mudracing101*, hdm03, JSnake


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jsnake is here


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Oops , wrong thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2016)

Oops generally hangs out in the useless thread, Mud.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2016)

i'm glad my name isn't todd


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2016)

that would be terrible


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> that would be terrible



yes it would.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, you must have a huge porch.



I thought he was painting a car........


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2016)

Afternoon, been busy all dsy with a trainee


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2016)

looks like I gotta get my cheer leader uniform out of the moth balls and go back to cheering, done had two mama's quit on me......... sheesh, can't we all just get along?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2016)

what.......... homotree must be sick, he didn't EVEN make a comment!

MUD, you 'bout ready??


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> looks like I gotta get my cheer leader uniform out of the moth balls and go back to cheering, done had two mama's quit on me......... sheesh, can't we all just get along?!?!?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy Autumn youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Only three more months of hot weather left in South Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, been busy all dsy with a trainee



Well?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Had to take 5 gal bucket of Deckover back to HD this afternoon. Started rolling deck(floor) and it looked different in color to the handrail I painted out of a 1 gal can I bought in May.

Turns out the 5 gal bucket was shaken on a bad shaker. Caused me a bunch of aggravation having to clean everything up and go back up there just to find out it wasn't shaken sufficiently. 

I'm not in the mood to go back out and start over now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to take 5 gal bucket of Deckover back to HD this afternoon. Started rolling deck(floor) and it looked different in color to the handrail I painted out of a 1 gal can I bought in May.
> 
> Turns out the 5 gal bucket was shaken on a bad shaker. Caused me a bunch of aggravation having to clean everything up and go back up there just to find out it wasn't shaken sufficiently.
> 
> I'm not in the mood to go back out and start over now.



I've got a deckover project gonna happen next week. We've already torn the old one down. Now we're gonne build that deck over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Then to top it off, I picked up a $2.13 pour spout for the 5 gal bucket and they actually charged me for it. 

They're lucky I didn't make them come repaint over the unshaken paint.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a deckover project gonna happen next week. We've already torn the old one down. Now we're gonne build that deck over.



This deck is 15 yrs old and still very sound and relatively good shape. It just has some shrinkage and splitting on horizontal boards(top rail and floor). I'm just doctoring it up for selling.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well?



Deep subject


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This deck is 15 yrs old and still very sound and relatively good shape. It just has some shrinkage and splitting on horizontal boards(top rail and floor). I'm just doctoring it up for selling.



Sound like me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> looks like I gotta get my cheer leader uniform out of the moth balls and go back to cheering, done had two mama's quit on me......... sheesh, can't we all just get along?!?!?



was homo3 one of them?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2016)

I am still wondering if this is really a driveler.


No music
No number

Did a rookie start this?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am still wondering if this is really a driveler.
> 
> 
> No music
> ...



Sheesh, hang on Alice.

There Gobblebro. You happy now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> was homo3 one of them?



I don't think they liked him using the ladies room.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh, hang on Alice.



At least they remembered the


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

And just for kicks and grins. I love the way the old professor rocks that steel fender.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And just for kicks and grins. I love the way the old professor rocks that steel fender.




What the heck was that!?!?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Evening y'all. Dang Jeff , I know you were not happy! Mrs. Moonpie said we are having taco salad tonight. Good eating.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff's pookie luck is strong


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> What the heck was that!?!?



music by the only band older than the stones and still on tour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> music by the only band older than the stones and still on tour.



Close but no cigar. 

Yes started in 1968 and the Stones started in 1962. 

Yeah, I'm an old prog rock hippie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening y'all. Dang Jeff , I know you were not happy! Mrs. Moonpie said we are having taco salad tonight. Good eating.



Believe it or not, I took it in stride. Just aggravated me when I got back home and had lost interest.

How you doin this evenin Moon?



Wycliff said:


> Jeff's pookie luck is strong



Tell me about it Wy! The only saving grace is when I do have good luck, which is extremely rare, I actually feel lucky for a minit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, I took it in stride. Just aggravated me when I got back home and had lost interest.
> 
> How you doin this evenin Moon?
> 
> ...



Keep and eye out and make sure there ain't no possums hanging out on that deck tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Finished supper and kicked back Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep and eye out and make sure there ain't no possums hanging out on that deck tonight.



Last thing I need is a possum ravaging my belly.





Moonpie1 said:


> Finished supper and kicked back Jeff.



Heard dat Moon, getting ready to have some french toast and sausages.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

Another night at the plastic factory!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

DB is at his finest tanite! dude is dancin around... but they aint no music playin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Morning Blood. Drunkbro is groovin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2016)

morning blood and moon

trying to get it going here.  Coffee will help


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

Werd on the skreet is I might not have to work this weekend... Thad be nice! To,Two,Too days off in the last fo weeks ain hardly enough!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Morning Gobble. It surely will thank you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2016)

blood, days off are always welcomed after a sting of workdays.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Thirsty Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to rest of the driveler nation.   Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  

Dang, I got to bed rather late last night so I decided to catch up on the extra hour of sleep this morning.  I've got lots of things to try and get done today including a meeting at 5:30 pm at the hospital tonight.  

Hopefully, all of this weather system will be completely gone by tomorrow night or early Saturday as I am planning to be in Statesboro again this weekend at their football game.  Kick off time is 6 pm again.    


*WAIT A MINUTE, did you say Blood might be off work this weekend....Ya'll better be looking out for lightning then for sure !!!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Mornin gents....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, days off are always welcomed after a sting of workdays.



Indeed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Come on daylight....lets get this party started.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2016)

Good mornin`, and good day to ya`ll.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Morning EE, Jeff, and Nic. Hope you get some time off Bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, and good day to ya`ll.



Mornin you ol recluse. Now I'm going to have that tune and image in my head while out there painting my deck. I'll be slinging paint everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Jeff, and Nic. Hope you get some time off Bloodbro.



 Mornin Mr. Moon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin you ol recluse. Now I'm going to have that tune and image in my head while out there painting my deck. I'll be slinging paint everywhere.





That Sweetheart can play that 300 year old fiddle. I like Mairead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> That Sweetheart can play that 300 year old fiddle. I like Mairead.



Yessir, she's amazing. All I've got is a 15 yr old paint brush.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, she's amazing. All I've got is a 15 yr old paint brush.



I bet she can, but in that video hardly nary a one of them is playing anything much live. That's what we call a heavily looped mix. 

Mornin lady's n gents. Time to grab a cup-o-java.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Everybody stay safe out there today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Everybody stay safe out there today.



Can't do it Moon... I'm about to weedeat in shorts! Safety 3rd!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Can't do it Moon... I'm about to weedeat in shorts! Safety 3rd!!!



Make sure to put on a hard hat. Don't ask me why.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure to put on a hard hat. Don't ask me why.



Yes sir... I ain touchin that one...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2016)

Moanin.............. how ya'll are?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Moanin.............. how ya'll are?



Doing great, last one then get a few days off


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Morning Wy and Keebs. So far so good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Doing great, last one then get a few days off


 good for you!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Keebs. So far so good.


 woke up going up hill and still going up hill!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


 And there is the birfday gurl!  Howyoudoin?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mrs Hawtnet and KyDawg!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2016)

Pizza Pie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Bowl of veggie soup and a hot roast beef sammich.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Baked poke chop, smashed taters, and green beans


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Back to painting I reckon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2016)

Afternoon, stayed up all day yesterday.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Chief's making me tired with all this work he is talking about, and I'm at work


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, stayed up all day yesterday.





To many BLD's


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Chief's making me tired with all this work he is talking about, and I'm at work


 That's why my back is hurting!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Chief's making me tired with all this work he is talking about, and I'm at work




Chief hasta go to work to get away from work...






Wycliff said:


> To many BLD's







Gotta work 11 skraight starting Sat night, so I made a big list of all the stuff I need to do before then.


I crossed off one, "haircut..."


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> That's why my back is hurting!



That's probably what it is


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2016)

Tile grouted, ceiling painted and walls cut in and 1st coat on . Not sure I'd want to grout and clean tile for a living day in and day out.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


>



4 more hours and I'll be joining you


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Chief's making me tired with all this work he is talking about, and I'm at work





Keebs said:


> That's why my back is hurting!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief hasta go to work to get away from work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I need another job. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tile grouted, ceiling painted and walls cut in and 1st coat on . Not sure I'd want to grout and clean tile for a living day in and day out.



Fun ain't it? Thankfully, all the grout here is in good shape. 

I needed a break.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I need another job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I just laid the floor yesterday. I had to grout it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I just laid the floor yesterday. I had to grout it.



Oh, gotcha. Thought you were re-grouting, that's worse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Time to go roll a coat.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


>


 Hey!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tile grouted, ceiling painted and walls cut in and 1st coat on . Not sure I'd want to grout and clean tile for a living day in and day out.


there you go too, manual labor.......... sheesh.......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I just laid the floor yesterday. I had to grout it.


laid what, who, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> Time to go roll a coat.


Perk....... roll???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Good afternoon Keebs, Jeff,H22, Wy and Miggy. Quick stop by the grocery ago and then on to the crib. Felt nice this morning but it's sure hot this afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon Keebs, Jeff,H22, Wy and Miggy. Quick stop by the grocery ago and then on to the crib. Felt nice this morning but it's sure hot this afternoon!


 Hiya Moonpie!  

MUUUDDDDD, you ready???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Got the upper deck done with base coat. Man, you can't go but about a foot or so on two boards wide on that 1st coat. Second coat is much faster, found that out when painting handrail with 4" brush. This is some sho nuff thick paint. Heavier than any paint I've ever lifted too.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the upper deck done with base coat. Man, you can't go but about a foot or so on two boards wide on that 1st coat. Second coat is much faster, found that out when painting handrail with 4" brush. This is some sho nuff thick paint. Heavier than any paint I've ever lifted too.




My brother did his last year, it is thick but seems like some pretty durable stuff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to go roll a coat.





Thankin mebbe Jeffgro gonna go roll sumpin else . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> My brother did his last year, it is thick but seems like some pretty durable stuff



What kind of coverage are you getting out of a gallon?  Both first and second coat>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What kind of coverage are you getting out of a gallon?  Both first and second coat>



gobblein, according to Behr it covers 75 sq ft per gal with 2 coats. I've got 365 sq ft, so I bought 5 gals. I had a one gal can prior to the 5 gals and almost used it on my 2x6 handrail.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> gobblein, according to Behr it covers 75 sq ft per gal with 2 coats. I've got 365 sq ft, so I bought 5 gals. I had a one gal can prior to the 5 gals and almost used it on my 2x6 handrail.



Must have a BIG handrail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> My brother did his last year, it is thick but seems like some pretty durable stuff



One thing I don't like about it, it get's very hot in the direct sun. I knew that going in and even more so with a dark color like I used. My natural colored sealer got hot too, but not like this stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Must have a BIG handrail.



I applied it very heavy, filling cracks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's a couple pics so far:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> gobblein, according to Behr it covers 75 sq ft per gal with 2 coats. I've got 365 sq ft, so I bought 5 gals. I had a one gal can prior to the 5 gals and almost used it on my 2x6 handrail.





Jeff C. said:


> Here's a couple pics so far:






Looks GOOD Chiefbro !!  Behr is the way to go, that's what I use on my log home.  


Anybody using Thompons is pizzing $$$ away  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks GOOD Chiefbro !!  Behr is the way to go, that's what I use on my log home.
> 
> 
> Anybody using Thompons is pizzing $$$ away  . . .



Thanks, gonna keep it two tone. I've been using Behr for about 20 some odd years, it's been good to me.
Wish I had done this Deckover sooner, the Sun has beat this deck hard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Quack, what is it you've got on those logs? Aren't they real dark colored, I can't remember?


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's a couple pics so far:



Tell gurlfrin Imma on da way to help her git up


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Tell gurlfrin Imma on da way to help her git up



  

I wondered who would notice that. 

S
Just as I was about to snap it, she sat down to play with Everett. He was truck in around in his little walker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

I think she fed him some baby cereal sitting there. I believe that's what's in her hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2016)

Nope, she had a bowl of veggie soup there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Tell gurlfrin Imma on da way to help her git up





Jeff C. said:


> I wondered who would notice that.
> 
> 
> Just as I was about to snap it, she sat down to play with Everett. He was truck in around in his little walker.




Heck, Ms T was the first thing that I saw......then I saw Jeffro taking the photo with is cellphone in the reflection as well.  Chief, you've done some serious work lately and man it looks great too.  It is time for you to take a day or so off maybe this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

It's my Friday.. I hope!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's my Friday.. I hope!



Mine too, two, to, tu-tu......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's my Friday.. I hope!



mine too.

starting it off right


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Miggy and Bloodbro. It Friday here for sure!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning boys!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sup Bloodbro, what's the word on the days off?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Mornin gents, my Friday too, but there's still Saturday. Gotta roll again Sunday.

I shoulda known you'd catch it EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Bloodbro, what's the word on the days off?



about ta have me a weekend!!! debils in the details though... right back at the ot sunday night for at least the next 2 weeks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well good morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Miggy, Gobblin, Moonpie, Jeffro, and to all of rest of the gang this morning that are still sleeping.

I've got to quit this extra hour of sleep each morning as I still feel tired and sleepy now.

Maybe after a cup or three of Gobblin's "get up and go juice", I will end up being a productive citizen today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gents, my Friday too, but there's still Saturday. Gotta roll again Sunday.
> 
> I shoulda known you'd catch it EE.




Chief, I don't miss much !!!

Where are you off to, come this Sunday????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

At least you got a few days off Bloodbro. Morning Jeff, deck is looking good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I don't miss much !!!
> 
> Where are you off to, come this Sunday????



Mornin Mike, I know you don't miss much, ol Eagle Eye.  

Headin to Memphis/Birmingham, not too bad at all.



Moonpie1 said:


> At least you got a few days off Bloodbro. Morning Jeff, deck is looking good.



Mornin Moonbro, thanks. I've got to put a second coat on the upper deck today, cut in on lower deck, and try to get a 1st coat on it today. Then hopefully, get a second final coat on it Saturday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

im ready for a dranky drank


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning EE. I could have used a few more winks myself! 67 degrees here this morning. It will still be in the nineties this afternoon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Miggy and Bloodbro. It Friday here for sure!



Mernin Moon, Gobble, Eagle, Blood ifn' your still around, Jeffbro............Who'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Mornin Amigo, what you got on the agenda for today? Sounds like you've got an ongoing project.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2016)

Chief, that sounds like a pretty decent trip for sure.  Have a safe one and come back home with a pocket full of money !!!!


I don't really know why, BUT lately, the more sleep that I get, the more that I want.  Wait, that sounds like something else that I remember back when I was "in my prime".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, what you got on the agenda for today? Sounds like you've got an ongoing project.



I got a couple in the mix. Gotta be in Suwanee this moanin for a patio pour. Oughta be interesting, only one small access point for a bobcat, and the rest will have to be wheel barrows.

How bout you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a couple in the mix. Gotta be in Suwanee this moanin for a patio pour. Oughta be interesting, only one small access point for a bobcat, and the rest will have to be wheel barrows.
> 
> How bout you?



Gotta finish this deck, but just looked and I've got a lot more cut in with small brush on lower deck than I thought.

Anyway, I've got umpteen projects that sometimes it just seems I'm spinning my wheels.

You know any messicans?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta finish this deck, but just looked and I've got a lot more cut in with small brush on lower deck than I thought.
> 
> Anyway, I've got umpteen projects that sometimes it just seems I'm spinning my wheels.
> 
> You know any messicans?



Yeah, but they're gettin high priced. Had to do sheet rock hangin and finishin myself on one project. They wanted $1200.00 to hang and finish 8 sheets. I told em no thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but they're gettin high priced. Had to do sheet rock hangin and finishin myself on one project. They wanted $1200.00 to hang and finish 8 sheets. I told em no thanks.



The Wall would've cheaper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

I typed "would be", stoopid phone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Homesweethome


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Hot link, fried egg, and cheese, on an english muffin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Bout that time......just waiting on the dew to burn off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot link, fried egg, and cheese, on an english muffin


you made my stomach growl!

 Mernin, it's my Friday!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning Keebs. 3:30 can't get here fast enough!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Mid mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Good mid morning Mrs. H. Tell H I said hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good mid morning Mrs. H. Tell H I said hey.



Will do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Friday.. whooooo!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Friday.. whooooo!!



How bout that! It's my Friday too. Whooooooo!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, what is it you've got on those logs? Aren't they real dark colored, I can't remember?






Some kinda Behr, not sure.  Headed to the doctor . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Dang it's hot already. Concrete poured and floated, making expansion joints and broom finish is next. Then it will be lunch time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you made my stomach growl!
> 
> Mernin, it's my Friday!!



What did it sound like....a kitten purrin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang it's hot already. Concrete poured and floated, making expansion joints and broom finish is next. Then it will be lunch time.



Tell me about it, good breeze though. Kinda messin me up blowin leaves outta the pecan trees all over the deck. 

Got the second coat complete on the top deck....termine'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Time fo some lunch....what we havin today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Last of the left ova pizza pie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Everybody round here leaving early. Time to turn the radio UP!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo some lunch....what we havin today?


Capt'n D's............ nap time, but at least I have something to snack on for this afternoon...... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody round here leaving early. Time to turn the radio UP!


 here too, they all headed up to your neck of the woods for a football game............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Capt'n D's............ nap time, but at least I have something to snack on for this afternoon......
> 
> here too, they all headed up to your neck of the woods for a football game............



Who they coming to watch? Athens GON be dead. Away game for UGA.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who they coming to watch? Athens GON be dead. Away game for UGA.


Rockdale?  I think that's what they said..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it, good breeze though. Kinda messin me up blowin leaves outta the pecan trees all over the deck.
> 
> Got the second coat complete on the top deck....termine'.



Back in the AC. Doin an invoice for this weeks work then off to do some painting. work work work work work work work, and after the lull I experienced earlier this year I'm lovin every minute of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back in the AC. Doin an invoice for this weeks work then off to do some painting. work work work work work work work, and after the lull I experienced earlier this year I'm lovin every minute of it.



Heard dat, but I ain't gettin paid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Keebs, you didn answer my ? Bout yo tummy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back in the AC. Doin an invoice for this weeks work then off to do some painting. work work work work work work work, and after the lull I experienced earlier this year I'm lovin every minute of it.





Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat, but I ain't gettin paid.


 but you'll reap the rewards of it...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Dadgum lower deck is in full sun.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What did it sound like....a kitten purrin'?


 nope, I gotz a *big gurl* stomach, it growls, you listen!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, you didn answer my ? Bout yo tummy.


 I didn't go back far enough the last time I came in........ sowwy......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> but you'll reap the rewards of it...............



That's what I'm hoping Keebsy, not havin much luck convincing MizT of that though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

I bet if she came outside and helped me she'd believe it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat, but I ain't gettin paid.



You're a hard man to work for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a hard man to work for.



But I pay good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

MizT is home early. Maybe she'll help me paint the lower deck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is home early. Maybe she'll help me paint the lower deck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





You better get some more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Boss didn't feel like working today. So....home again. Home again. Jigidee jog.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm hoping Keebsy, not havin much luck convincing MizT of that though.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss didn't feel like working today. So....home again. Home again. Jigidee jog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2016)

Blehhhhhhhhh, mebbe a likker drank will make me feel mo betta . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

3 or 17 will make it all better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2016)

Dang, I've lost 39lbs !!!  I'm at a svelt 213 !!! 


I gotz to run 'round in the shower just to get wet . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm up!



Me too... Beer an tumader juice


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Pardy at mine


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Special brownies onda way


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Skinny dippin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

When I drank alone... I prefer to be by myself!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2016)

home again.  going out tonight so no drankydrank yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

somebody say partay?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm in like flynn


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

I think i'll go lock up and start early!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Weekend is here!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Keebs??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



Come on, get your head off the desk and lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Good Friday afternoon. Mud you and Keebs turn the light off and lock up when y'all leave. Sounds like Blood threw his own party.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Come on, get your head off the desk and lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday afternoon. Mud you and Keebs turn the light off and lock up when y'all leave. Sounds like Blood threw his own party.


 yes sir!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2016)

Gonna try a lil sumpin different tonight.  I've had skrimp boiled, steamed, fried, but never baked???

Gotta coupla inch thick poke chops, skrimp and home fries.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Forgot what I was doing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Forgot what I was doing



parteeing


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Howdy Gobble, Bloodbro and Quackbro. We gonna fry some tonight Quackbro. What were you doing Blood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2016)

Dangit man, feels like somebody's whacking my head with a sledge hammer . . 


Dawn and I are trying to out complain each other . . 


She's winning . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2016)

Stagger... Shmoke... Stagger... Tinkle.... Stagger ....drank!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Stagger... Shmoke... Stagger... Tinkle.... Stagger ....drank!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

blood is a profeshunul.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, feels like somebody's whacking my head with a sledge hammer . .
> 
> 
> Dawn and I are trying to out complain each other . .
> ...



Tell me about it. I never even took an asprin. Then they tell me I got a brain anurisum and my dang head hurts all the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it. I never even took an asprin. Then they tell me I got a brain anurisum and my dang head hurts all the time.



Whoa galfriend....you taking anything for that?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> blood is a profeshunul.



He needs to stand up and  be a leader.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoa galfriend....you taking anything for that?



You didn't know?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Dot dogs and tater tots.

Didn get much done on da lower deck. 


Was inside takin care of Everett for a while during full Sun on lower deck and fell asleep. 

I did wake up and cut in around 1 1/2 sets of steps with a brush.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Mz. T Should have something in the mail soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't know?



No Ma'am, you never told me. Was that when your eye was tearing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mz. T Should have something in the mail soon.



Copy that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Philly cheese steak here. Got side tracked with my niece coming to visit before her  date. Oh to be young again. Babysitting is for peeps my age.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am, you never told me. Was that when your eye was tearing?



Yep. The cat scan showed a huge one on my Basel artery and two small ones on the left side. There you go. Splanes why I aint right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. The cat scan showed a huge one on my Basel artery and two small ones on the left side. There you go. Splanes why I aint right.



Dang MANDY, that doesn't sound good. Do they have you on any meds, or is there even any meds for that condition.

You were always insane the membrane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

MANDY, YouTube "Cypress Hill-Insane in the Membrane", can't post it here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just worried about my blood pressure now. Don't know how long it's been there. Go back soon for another MRA. I reckon Quack is the only one that knew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, wish I had known sooner. Hope there's something they can do to reduce it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

My internet slows to a crawl about this time every night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My internet slows to a crawl about this time every night.



I know the feeling. Mine works good when the kids are gone. They are working tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2016)

Figured Quackgro would've been up in Hera tryin to stay awake tonight.

lol....when I was typing Quack, my phone gave me the option to choose Quackgro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Morning sleepy heads. Somebody leave some aspirin out for Bloodbro. Got to roll ttyl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2016)

Sleepy head I was.   Here is the coffee to get the rest of you moving.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

Live from the tree... Me an the princess are sportin the Horton!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

Eased out here in shorts and flip flops.... This hunt will be on the next Nekkid and afraid!


----------



## cramer (Sep 17, 2016)

Morning BOG and Gobblin
Good luck to you and your dausghter this morning Blood
Hope the Horton catches one or two

Thanks for the coffee G
Where did MP head off 2?


----------



## cramer (Sep 17, 2016)

Eye ben giving advice in the deer forum this morning if'n you need any Blood
Just loading deer with a broke down back and deer liver treats and such.
Need any advice on catching one?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

cramer said:


> Eye ben giving advice in the deer forum this morning if'n you need any Blood
> Just loading deer with a broke down back and deer liver treats and such.
> Need any advice on catching one?



I will take all the advice you want to give.... I'm new at chasin high profile goats ... About the only way I can get it dun is to hunt over bait! Corn works better in the northern hemisphere!


----------



## cramer (Sep 17, 2016)

Best advice - When huntin with Gobblin :
Let him drive
He leaves the tail gate down , corn in the bed of the truck
No loading after the catch

Use his truck, 'cause it already has bullet holes, unless you need some in yours

Double E is lurkin in the trail camera shop


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

We could cash out ifin it was turkey season


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2016)

Mornin little lady and gentlemen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yep, I've been lurking for a little while this morning.

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Moonpie, Goblin, Blood, Cramer and to the rest of the sleepy Saturday morning drivelers.

Dang, I've been hearing a neighbor down the street out there cutting his grass for the past 30 minutes now.  I had to look outside to see if it was even light enough to see the grass.  I walked outside and looked down that way and I forgot that he has a streetlight right in front of his house and he is using it to see the grass so he is definitely the "EARLY BIRD" for sure.  


I am going to drive to Statesboro again today to see their football game and partake of various festivities as well.  I really enjoy getting to spend some quality time with my Daughter and Son-in-Law especially during football season.  I got a great treat last weekend as I watched two of my Daughter's video productions being shown on the big Jumbo-Tron screen during their half-time activities.   

I will also get to see a friend of mine being inducted into the Georgia Southern Football Hall Of Fame today as well.  I didn't realize until about 5 years ago that he and my Son-in-law were super close friends as they had played together on one of GSU's National Championship teams.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2016)

Wait a minute......did I see something about Blood being on Nekkid and Afraid ?????


ps:  I can't post my real thoughts about that program because I was be banned for 4 lifetimes !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2016)

Bet blood's got some mater juice n beer in a thermos


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Saturday



Lol


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2016)

Blood, what could be better, it is you birthday and you are sitting in a deer stand with your "BEAUTIFUL" Daughter and I surely hope that one of those deer might come along soon and your Daughter will get her deer today as well.

Good Luck to your Daughter and you this morning.



PS:  You and that other bow-hunter named Jim Thompson must be barefeet buddies now.  Over the years, Jim has loved to show even his barefeet with snow piled on them while sitting in a deer stand in Illinois, Missouri, Kansas or wherever it is sooooooo cold that your coffee will freeze before you can drink it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, what could be better, it is you birthday and you are sitting in a deer stand with your "BEAUTIFUL" Daughter and I surely hope that one of those deer might come along soon and your Daughter will get her deer today as well.
> 
> Good Luck to your Daughter and you this morning.
> 
> ...



Thanks EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2016)

Heck, I just realized that Blood really does have 5 toes on each foot !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2016)

Blood, good hunting to your little princess and you this mornin, and Happy Birthday youngster. 

Now I've got to get bizzy and finish cutting in around all these steps and edges on the lower deck. Hopefully, I can get one coat on the lower deck today also. 

Jag and I have an appt. @ 1:30 to go get our ears lowered @ my cuzz's salon, reckon I'll have to DVR some football today.

Have a good one brother!


----------



## cramer (Sep 17, 2016)

Chief has a lot of hair
has to dvr a game whilst he gets his wig fixed , must be getting his dreads done again

My barber makes real easy money offa me


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

cramer said:


> Chief has a lot of hair
> has to dvr a game whilst he gets his wig fixed , must be getting his dreads done again
> 
> My barber makes real easy money offa me



They don't do bikini waxin at Floyd's.... I dun asked!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> They don't do bikini waxin at Floyd's.... I dun asked!



for a tenee weinee polkadot bikini?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

So four deers this mornin.... No animals were harmed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2016)

Goot Lawt it's hawt out dare. 

Forms off of the concrete patio, hosed down and covered with 4 mil plastic. Pressure washed weeks of dirt and concrete residue off of their driveway. I'm one tired puppy and it's only 2pm. 

Might have to take the rest of the day off since it's Mrs. Miggy's B'Day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Goot Lawt it's hawt out dare.
> 
> Forms off of the concrete patio, hosed down and covered with 4 mil plastic. Pressure washed weeks of dirt and concrete residue off of their driveway. I'm one tired puppy and it's only 2pm.
> 
> Might have to take the rest of the day off since it's Mrs. Miggy's B'Day.



Yes sir you should!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2016)

Starting eleben skraight tonight, off for seben, then seben mo 12's !!! 


It's tax and insurance time, will come in handy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2016)

Somebody havin a dranky drank fo me ???  Hornets ? Moonbro ??  Gobblin ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody havin a dranky drank fo me ???  Hornets ? Moonbro ??  Gobblin ??



I will step up an have one for ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I will step up an have one for ya!





Thanks my Gro !!!  I done got a lil shaky . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks my Gro !!!  I done got a lil shaky . .



Made you a steak!
Steak, baked taters, greens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't think he is available but I am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2016)

Got the lower deck cut in this mornin, Jag and I got ears lowered this afternoon, came home and got 1st coat on lower deck. Got another coat to go and some touchin up.

Time for some DVR'd football I reckon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the lower deck cut in this mornin, Jag and I got ears lowered this afternoon, came home and got 1st coat on lower deck. Got another coat to go and some touchin up.
> 
> Time for some DVR'd football I reckon.



Looking good. I'll have Miggy Jr. pressure wash ours next week and you can come do ours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looking good. I'll have Miggy Jr. pressure wash ours next week and you can come do ours.



Thanks, Have him pressure wash it no later than Monday, give it a couple days to dry. I'll be ther sometime on a Wednesday afternoon. 

Seriously though, I underestimated how much cutting in I was going to have painting it like that. Of course, three sets of stairs didn't help.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody havin a dranky drank fo me ???  Hornets ? Moonbro ??  Gobblin ??



Sorry Qkwakbro, dint see this earlier, niece an some of her  young friends over here all day, been a lil preoccupied. Workin on number 19 or 27 for ya


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2016)

Good Sunday morning


----------



## cramer (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning G - Thanks for the coffee

Chief did a great job on that deck


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2016)

morning cramer.

chief sure did.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Cramer. Thanks for the coffee. Jeff has that deck looking good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning G - Thanks for the coffee
> 
> Chief did a great job on that deck





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning cramer.
> 
> chief sure did.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Cramer. Thanks for the coffee. Jeff has that deck looking good.



Mornin fellows, thanks. I got one more coat to go.


----------



## cramer (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning Chief and Moon
Me thinks B.O.G. is gonna need some hair of the D.O.G.
 this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Cramer, Moonpie and Jeffro.

I am dragging this morning as I didn't finally get to bed  until 2:30 AM this morning.  Got home from the Georgia Southern football game after midnight and was wide awake forever it seemed.  GSU won the game BUT it was NOT a pretty sight during this entire game.   


Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I really need a few cups to get awake this morning as I need to hurry up now and get my stuff packed up to head up to the country to do some things today.  Hope all of you have a good day toady and will pass it on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Made you a steak!
> Steak, baked taters, greens




Awwwww man that LOOKS GREAT !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Got the lower deck cut in this mornin, Jag and I got ears lowered this afternoon, came home and got 1st coat on lower deck. Got another coat to go and some touchin up.
> 
> Time for some DVR'd football I reckon.




Love that two tone Chief, looks awesome, you're doing a really good and precise job.   Laaaaaawd, NOW I KNOW why Mz T won't come out to help you !!!  You're one dem perfectionist !!!    Mz T, would cuss you, slam the door and have some wine !! 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Cramer, Moonpie and Jeffro.
> 
> I am dragging this morning as I didn't finally get to bed  until 2:30 AM this morning.  Got home from the Georgia Southern football game after midnight and was wide awake forever it seemed.  GSU won the game BUT it was NOT a pretty sight during this entire game.
> 
> ...




Wonder how many folks Sockbro ran off the road last night . .


----------



## cramer (Sep 18, 2016)

EE is a man on a mission

All the good feetsball came on after 3 yesterday - I ate too much junk food and I'm missing a lot of beer from the fridge


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning Jeff, EE and I believe Quackbro is peeking in. EE you sure are keeping some late hours, ugly or not the eagles got a win. Not sure if Blood is up a tree or up the creek!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

*More for the Bayou classic.*

Caught a good mess yesterday. That's where I got off to Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, EE and I believe Quackbro is peeking in. EE you sure are keeping some late hours, ugly or not the eagles got a win. Not sure if Blood is up a tree or up the creek!



As in Knob creek?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, Cramer, Moon, EE, and Quackbro.

Looks like y'all tore'em up Moon.

Quack, I could color inside the lines from a very early age.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Dish pan full of good eating.*

Was posted up on a deep ledge not far off the bank. Bouy marker out, can't tell you how many times people came between us and the bank! Sometimes I think they see how close they can come to you! Plenty of open water behind me to pass by! I just shake my head and give em a wave with one hand! Ok rant over.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was posted up on a deep ledge not far off the bank. Bouy marker out, can't tell you how many times people came between us and the bank! Sometimes I think they see how close they can come to you! Plenty of open water behind me to pass by! I just shake my head and give em a wave with one hand! Ok rant over.





Daaaaaaaang !!! Don't forget yo lil Quackgro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was posted up on a deep ledge not far off the bank. Bouy marker out, can't tell you how many times people came between us and the bank! Sometimes I think they see how close they can come to you! Plenty of open water behind me to pass by! I just shake my head and give em a wave with one hand! Ok rant over.



I hear ya Moon, unbelievable ain't it?

I actually had a guy do it on me in an electric only lake and he saw me fishing a point from 200 yds away and just kept coming. I was baffled, but we had words. 

He didn't get the full brunt of my vocabulary because he had his teenage son with him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2016)

Good day/night all, I gotz to crash !!!   tinmonightzzz !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice mess of fish moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

Quackgro, did you see my post about my phone giving me the option of Quack, Quackbro, or Quackgro before I even get through typing it? 

It just did it again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

Boys won't be here to pick me up til about 2, might as well go roll on second and final coat on lower deck and finish touch up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Got ya covered Quackbro! Yeah Jeff it's really frustrating. Bad thing is they don't know or care if they are washing you out of the water. I even had one guy run over a bouy where I put two out on a channel swing and they weren't all that far apart. He never slowed up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2016)

Mornin boys!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro, giving the deer a pass this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, giving the deer a pass this morning?



Yep... About to hit the trail and do my 4 mile loop!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning Fuzzy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2016)

hey fuzzy


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2016)

Started raining on me... Very nice morning though! The sound of the rain coming down in the woods is beautiful to me! Only thing that could've made that walk better would be for the temperature to be 20 degrees cooler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dang, brother called this mornin and we were on the phone for a while. Glad he did or I would have been in the middle of second coat on deck when it started raining.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, brother called this mornin and we were on the phone for a while. Glad he did or I would have been in the middle of second coat on deck when it started raining.



That deck looks good Jeff! That's something to be proud of!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That deck looks good Jeff! That's something to be proud of!



Thank ya blood, I've had a lot of nice comments on it. It was a little more work than I expected with all the cutting in, but I'm happy with the look and it should last quite a few more years. It's still very sturdy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

All packed up and ready to head east, just waitin on the boys.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Safe travels Jeff. Hope the gas glut doesn't mess you up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Safe travels Jeff. Hope the gas glut doesn't mess you up!



Appreciate it Moonbro. I hope we don't have a problem finding it also, gotta drive all the way across Alabama and Mississippi to Memphis. The fellow I'm riding with has a Honda SUV that gets about 400 miles to a tank. That's about 30 miles short of our destination from my house, and he's coming down from Lawrenceville to get me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2016)

Making a soup with left over filet mignon , black beans, Jasmine rice, greens and cilantro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dang Blood that sounds good. We are gonna grill some chicken a little latter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Making a soup with left over filet mignon , black beans, Jasmine rice, greens and cilantro!



Sounds good, but did you say, "leftover" filet mignon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dang boys.....gettin here late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2016)

Ugggh............I'll explain later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackgro, did you see my post about my phone giving me the option of Quack, Quackbro, or Quackgro before I even get through typing it?
> 
> It just did it again.









Safe travels bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugggh............I'll explain later.





This oughta be good . . op2:



Evening brethren !!  'Bout that time


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 18, 2016)

Evning frins. Great weekend at daCafe'356. Some good sweet rain most of the day too, 2, tu, II, to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This oughta be good . . op2:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening brethren !!  'Bout that time



Sound board acting up, still managed to get a good mix out of it, then the other campus called at 9:30 to inform us our live streaming wasn't coming through, technical issues we couldn't run down, and around 11:30 my client text me from Suwanee with pictures of mud running down the streets. Just pressure washed that driveway yesterday. If the City sees the staining we will get shut down and fined. So after church I grab my shovel, pick, stopped and got a roll of silt fence and high tailed it over there. Fortunately when I got there it was mainly turbidity not actual mud, so I hopped in with both feet diggin in the mud and hammering the silt fence in place and covering the flap about the time the bottom came down for an hour and a half, so I stayed there chasing breaches in the fence in the rain until it ended. Clear water was running down the street from the project by the time I was done. Disaster averted, but I was soaked to the bone and core temp was dropping fast. Drove home with the heat blasting in the Cup Holder Buggy, hopped in the hot shower, then put on full sweat gear and a heating pad on my lower back (warm the kidneys) and try to get feeling normal before having to run back up to the church to run a video and men's study group, still wearing full sweats. (had to tell everyone " don't ask) 

Now, finally home and about to eat some fresh hot Papa John's pizza and then unwind and hit the sack early. 

Been a wonderful day. Seriously, it has. I woke up and was able to get vertical, and any day that happens is a great day. The other stuff is just fun and games. 

I guess you'd call it a full blown Pookie type day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Evning frins. Great weekend at daCafe'356. Some good sweet rain most of the day too, 2, tu, II, to.



Yeah, lots of pretty girls up here watching the Dawgs wiff bathing suits on. They brought some awesome appetizers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yeah, lots of pretty girls up here watching the Dawgs wiff bathing suits on. They brought some awesome appetizers.



Wish I was there. Don't tell the wife I said that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2016)

back at it... im so excited


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and the rest of the driveler crew that is wiping sleep monsters out of their eyes.

Coffee sounds really good this morning for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> back at it... im so excited



It is a Monday and I am so excited too


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2016)

Mornin boys! I just about got mundy behind me! 11 more ta go!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Morning EE, Gobble and Bloodbro. I will second that vote for the coffee this morning thanks Gobble.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2016)

nEEd.more.coffee.please............... happy monday they said, it'll be fun they said, yeah right......... 
Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sound board acting up, still managed to get a good mix out of it, then the other campus called at 9:30 to inform us our live streaming wasn't coming through, technical issues we couldn't run down, and around 11:30 my client text me from Suwanee with pictures of mud running down the streets. Just pressure washed that driveway yesterday. If the City sees the staining we will get shut down and fined. So after church I grab my shovel, pick, stopped and got a roll of silt fence and high tailed it over there. Fortunately when I got there it was mainly turbidity not actual mud, so I hopped in with both feet diggin in the mud and hammering the silt fence in place and covering the flap about the time the bottom came down for an hour and a half, so I stayed there chasing breaches in the fence in the rain until it ended. Clear water was running down the street from the project by the time I was done. Disaster averted, but I was soaked to the bone and core temp was dropping fast. Drove home with the heat blasting in the Cup Holder Buggy, hopped in the hot shower, then put on full sweat gear and a heating pad on my lower back (warm the kidneys) and try to get feeling normal before having to run back up to the church to run a video and men's study group, still wearing full sweats. (had to tell everyone " don't ask)
> 
> Now, finally home and about to eat some fresh hot Papa John's pizza and then unwind and hit the sack early.
> 
> ...






Dangit man !!! 


Good Monday moanin to ya'll !!!   I gotz to crash . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2016)

hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm autocadding my eyes into that raccoon look. 
Time for a sammich of some sort.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2016)

I was in the big town of Ocilla this morning and seen a truck that on the front glass said Quacks Hero. I thought of Quack and laughed and laughed.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I was in the big town of Ocilla this morning and seen a truck that on the front glass said Quacks Hero. I thought of Quack and laughed and laughed.


 Really??? Ocilla???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Really??? Ocilla???



Yes, and then i was in Fitzgerald.  Most of the morning. I thought about ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2016)

dangit


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, and then i was in Fitzgerald.  Most of the morning. I thought about ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2016)

Had lots to do , sorry Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Had lots to do , sorry Keebs.


SNIFF-ooook........ if'n you say so..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, and then i was in Fitzgerald.  Most of the morning. I thought about ya



Did ya hit any roosters?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!  2 down, 9 to go !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  2 down, 9 to go !!!



Show em' how it's done Quackmeister.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2016)

Sure got warmer today than yesterday.   The .33 inches of rain sure greened up the yard.

get it done on numero #3 quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Show em' how it's done Quackmeister.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure got warmer today than yesterday.   The .33 inches of rain sure greened up the yard.
> 
> get it done on numero #3 quackbro





Somebody hava dranky drank for me, I'm getting a lil shaky . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody hava dranky drank for me, I'm getting a lil shaky . .



I'll handle that for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll handle that for you.







Roll TIDE !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2016)

wonder if quack if feeling it from all the BLDs that we have ingested for him?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 19, 2016)

I sure hope so Gobble! How many more nights in a row has he got? 9 I think?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Roll TIDE !!!



At a baybay....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2016)

Well DANG, I am supposed to be processing some goods early in the morning and it is pouring rain along with thunder and lightning like crazy outside right now.  I surely can't process this material with ANY kind of moisture in the air at all unfortunately because this cotton material will suck the moisture right out of the atmosphere and ruin these goods.  I didn't hear anything from the weatherman that said anything about it raining during the night or even during the morning hours either.  


OH, technically Good Morning to you Blood and Mikey from the northwest territory (as I see you lurking) !!!!  Now, I've got to hopefully go back to sleep and try to get some much needed rest throughout the rest of the night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2016)

Well I sat down in the recliner to catch the news and caught some more zzzzz's but the coffee is now brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Looks mighty lonely in here this morning but maybe the smell of your fresh brewed coffee will help to wake up some of these sleepy drivelers this morning.

I hope that all of the rain is gone for now but I've got to get things dried out as quickly as possible so that I can get these good processed this morning.  For now, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

For whatever reason, I have a very scratchy sore throat this morning and my voice is rather hoarse.  I haven't had this problem in a long time now.  Maybe I need to drink some alcohol to help burn away any germs that are present.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2016)

justify the throat smoother by putting a little honey in it.  









or not


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2016)

Gobblin, that must be contagious because that happened to me one night last week.  I woke up about 3 hours later and started looking for my glasses. When I woke up, I also realized that I still needed to take my nightly medicines as well.  I found my glasses by my side along the crease of the seat on my recliner.  Luckily, they were not damaged.  I also found both TV remotes in that same spot also.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> justify the throat smoother by putting a little honey in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a thought about that because I've got some "summer " honey that would probably work real well for that too.


OH BEFORE I FORGET, LAST NIGHT THANKFULLY BLUE BELL ICE CREAM FINALLY RETURNED TO THE SHELVES AT THE GROCERY STORE HERE IN AUGUSTA.  A 1/2 GALLON CONTAINER OF "COOKIES AND CREAM" JUST JUMPED INTO MY CART AND RODE HOME WITH ME !!!!!  SOMEHOW, THE CONTAINER OPENED ITSELF AND JUMPED RIGHT INTO A RED SOLO CUP THAT HAD A SPOON IN IT.  I HAVE BEEN WAITING OVER A YEAR FOR THIS EVENT. 

I WILL BE GLAD TO SHARE THAT WITH YOU GOBBLIN AND MOONPIE SINCE YOU GUYS ARE THE ONLY ONES PRESENT FOR NOW.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Morning EE and Gobble. We didn't get any rain here EE. 69 degrees, be a good morning to be on the water.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2016)

Mornin boys.... Had 2 new hires start 3rd shift last night.... Broke them in right with a water balloon each! Now they look like squirrels with a hawk circling overhead! I ain lost my touch!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin boys.... Had 2 new hires start 3rd shift last night.... Broke them in right with a water balloon each! Now they look like squirrels with a hawk circling overhead! I ain lost my touch!



Way to go Blood !!!!  That deserves a bowl of Blue Bell Ice Cream this morning for sure !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin boys.... Had 2 new hires start 3rd shift last night.... Broke them in right with a water balloon each! Now they look like squirrels with a hawk circling overhead! I ain lost my touch!



Good job bloodbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2016)

If I didn't learn BUT one thing today.......that is that I always want Blood to be on my side in the workplace, in the deer hunting woods, on the lake fishing or anywhere else for that matter.

He is right, he hasn't lost his touch and I am HAPPY to hear about those mysterious water balloons that just happen to fall from above on occasion !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2016)

That will keep their head on a swivel! Hope they turn out better than Drunkbro!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin boys.... Had 2 new hires start 3rd shift last night.... Broke them in right with a water balloon each! Now they look like squirrels with a hawk circling overhead! I ain lost my touch!



Idjit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Way to go Blood !!!!  That deserves a bowl of Blue Bell Ice Cream this morning for sure !!!


Making a beer float this mornin


gobbleinwoods said:


> Good job bloodbro


Yessir


Moonpie1 said:


> That will keep their head on a swivel! Hope they turn out better than Drunkbro!!!!!


X2 .. they general help thank God!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit.



Such a harsh person!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Such a harsh person!



I said it in a loving way. Didn't you hear me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

where did my post go???????weird


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lets try it again.  Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's y'all go. A little tunage with the Steep Canyon Rangers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets try it again.  Morning!



Mornin Mudbro.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

Mernin' Folks........... blood, I woulda paid to see you in action!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Mudbro.



Still hot and humid down here in Ttown.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin' Folks........... blood, I woulda paid to see you in action!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


>


 with the water balloons, idjit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin' Folks........... blood, I woulda paid to see you in action!





mudracing101 said:


>





^^^^^^^^ What Mudbro said . . 



Morning friends, gotta crash.  Tree down, ate to go...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^ What Mudbro said . .
> 
> 
> 
> Morning friends, gotta crash.  Tree down, ate to go...


schweeet dreams..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Morning Miggy, Quackbro, Mudbro, Keebs and Mrs. H.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Mernin!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy, Quackbro, Mudbro, Keebs and Mrs. H.


 Hiya Moonpie!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 20, 2016)

Mornin folks 


A little nippy this morning at 38deg and only going to get up to the mid 60s most of the week.

Got to go out and chase some Pheasants yesterday for a OLD MAN hunt (65yo and older) only got one (missed another) but VERY PROUD of Chase. Never hunted pheasant with him but when I knocked that 1st one down he had the scent and even behaved really well. He left his hearing aids on and listen well when he'd get to far out or a hen got up and I'd have to call him off. Even jumped a whitetail doe up and he wanted to give chase but didn't. He was a ball of fire when we started but 4 hrs of running thru thick brush and grasses, in and out of the creek and out in the wheat stubble he slowed down a lot and stayed close but when he got scent in his nose I had to keep a close eye on him and try to keep him slowed down a bit, but now that he knew what we were after it was cool to watch him work. I know he was pretty tired cause he hardly lifted hi head off the seat of the truck and when we got home he ate then piled up on the couch for some needed rest. Not going today but headed back out tomorrow and maybe for Thursday and Friday, not a lot of hill climbing but a lot of walking ( sure made me feel old and tired myself) . My buddy sure found us a nice spot with a really nice farmer who was kind enough to write out permission slip for the whole 5 days. A lot of really nice pheasant country with stubble fields, thick grass, creek bed and sage brush. Feed water and cover perfect bird cover    Oh and just me and my bud hunting it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> 
> A little nippy this morning at 38deg and only going to get up to the mid 60s most of the week.
> ...


 you trained him up good, Mikey!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

Lunch Call!!!!!!!!!!

Left ova grilled poke chop, garlic cheese smashed taters, salat and h2o!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

Strawberry Sunday from the DQ


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

5 dollar chicken strips


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

mmm pretty good


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> 
> A little nippy this morning at 38deg and only going to get up to the mid 60s most of the week.
> ...



cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Strawberry Sunday from the DQ


 I wish we still a DQ here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I wish we still a DQ here!



Ain't no injuns down in Fizbeccaville to run one.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't no injuns down in Fizbeccaville to run one.


 they're too busy running the 7-11's..........


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 20, 2016)

Its me again Margaret...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

Sirduke said:


> Its me again Margaret...


 LOOKY who the dawgs drug up!
 How you doin' Sir?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2016)

missed him.................


MUUUUDDDDDDD, you ready????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> 
> A little nippy this morning at 38deg and only going to get up to the mid 60s most of the week.
> ...





Awesome !!!  Stonerbro living the good life !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2016)

Bout time to knock out anudder juan !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Good evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening.



Evening bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonbro, you like warm/hot Salsa, or mild ??   Dawn's making up a bunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2016)

Eat, sleep and work . . Good evening all !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bout mid range Quack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

Evenin younguns. How y'all be?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2016)

Come on 7am!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 7am!



7AM some get freedom     others hear the door slam behind them.  

did the newbies need a change of clothes again tonight?

I've started to empty the pot so you better grab a cup


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 7AM some get freedom     others hear the door slam behind them.
> 
> did the newbies need a change of clothes again tonight?
> 
> I've started to empty the pot so you better grab a cup



Not tonight... Been busy! That's okay though because we have many more nights to go!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood. Hump day is here!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, Moonpie and to the rest of the driveler nation.  

I think that I might need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get me up and vertical.  For some crazy reason, my throat is killing me this morning as it is swollen dang near closed, itchy and scratchy, really hard to swallow, and making me really hoarse.  Kinda makes me feel real lousy this morning.

I had a long tough work day yesterday and it has me moving really slow this morning so I feel like....Uncle Joe at Petticoat Junction because I am definitely "moving kind of slow at the Junction".  Bad thing is that I don't even have any pretty girls to liven my spirit like Uncle Joe did !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not tonight... Been busy! That's okay though because we have many more nights to go!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Blood. Hump day is here!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, Moonpie and to the rest of the driveler nation.
> 
> I think that I might need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get me up and vertical.  For some crazy reason, my throat is killing me this morning as it is swollen dang near closed, itchy and scratchy, really hard to swallow, and making me really hoarse.  Kinda makes me feel real lousy this morning.
> 
> I had a long tough work day yesterday and it has me moving really slow this morning so I feel like....Uncle Joe at Petticoat Junction because I am definitely "moving kind of slow at the Junction".  Bad thing is that I don't even have any pretty girls to liven my spirit like Uncle Joe did !!!!



bloodbro, busy makes the time go by

moon and EE, morning gents


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Morning EE. Last day of summer, so they say.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2016)

Good mornin`. 

Strong coffee and a brush wolf serenade outside. All we need is some cooler weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2016)

man im ready to hit the hay! slept about 3hrs yesterday ... that aint enough!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Morning Nic. I'm with ya on the cooler temps! Get some sleep today Bloodbro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> man im ready to hit the hay! slept about 3hrs yesterday ... that aint enough!


Bout what I got last night. Was up til' two drawing on Autocad meeting a deadline. I've got raccoon eyes this morning. 

COFFEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2016)

Payroll turned in, now to finish up the rest of it, I hope I got all ya'll's overtime right!

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Payroll turned in, now to finish up the rest of it, I hope I got all ya'll's overtime right!
> 
> Mornin!



I promise you mines not right this week.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I promise you mines not right this week.


 then you didn't write it down right when you turned it in to me..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> then you didn't write it down right when you turned it in to me..........



Is it just you and me in here today?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it just you and me in here today?


 why, I think you're right.............. whatchawannado?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> why, I think you're right.............. whatchawannado?



Go fishin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go fishin.


most excellent suggestion!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> most excellent suggestion!



You're using the wrong bait.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Howdy Miggy and Keebs. Anybody heard anything out off Chief?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Miggy and Keebs. Anybody heard anything out off Chief?



Not a peep. I think he may have painted himself into a corner and is waitin on it to dry.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're using the wrong bait.


 I knew it didn't seem right..............


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Miggy and Keebs. Anybody heard anything out off Chief?


Afternoon..................I haven't heard anything..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey ya'll!! Drive by!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll!! Drive by!!



Long as you ain't in a clown costume


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2016)

Afternoon all !!  Gettin to be 'bout that time, only seben mo to go !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Afternoon Blood and Quackbro. Sup?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm late to the afternoon party.   Hope everyone had a good day and plans on making the evening memorable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2016)

Hiya my bro's !!  Headed to da chalk mine . . Somebody hava a drank fo me !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya my bro's !!  Headed to da chalk mine . . Somebody hava a drank fo me !!!



tough job but someone has to do it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Evening Gobble. Looks like Quackbro has tasked us to carry the torch.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 21, 2016)

Well back from the fields and brush and think Chase must be 6 inches shorter but overall the boy done good again today   Sure wasn't my day never got to pull the trigger nuttin but hens got up in front of me but spooked some rooster to my buddy and his shootin eye was on  I don't think we'd of found these birds in the thick stuff iffin it weren't for Chase. Mike still has some left over from last year so he sent them home with me. I think Rebecca's off tomorrow so looks like I'll have to cook some PHEASANT breast up for dinner with maybe some Rice-a Roni wild grain rice mix. Talk at ya later got to finish this cold Keystone maybe smoke a bowl and then clean some birds 

Man retirement is a hard job I'm POOPED


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2016)

Evenin folks!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 21, 2016)

Good thing you checked in Jeff theys reported you as missing in action...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good thing you checked in Jeff theys reported you as missing in action...........



Hey Mike, I was for awhile earlier today.....stayed out a little too late last night.

Looks like y'all did an awesome job and especially Chase with those pheasant. Going to be eating good tomorrow night.


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 21, 2016)

Anybody seen Hankus ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2016)

Sirduke said:


> Anybody seen Hankus ?



Howdy Sir Duke. 

He checks in from time to time. He's busy with schoolin and work, makin ends meet.


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 21, 2016)

Lord knows I understand that, been a rough time last 12 months or more. BUT, I'm alive and kicking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2016)

Sirduke said:


> Lord knows I understand that, been a rough time last 12 months or more. BUT, I'm alive and kicking.



Heard that Duke, things can change quite unexpectedly even when comfortable. Hang in there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 21, 2016)

That will be some great table fare Mike. Looks like Chase earned his keep. Good to see you back home Jeff. Good evening Sirduke.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2016)

evening duke and Chief


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 21, 2016)

Evening to all, hows tricks ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2016)

Another night at the plastic factory


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well back from the fields and brush and think Chase must be 6 inches shorter but overall the boy done good again today   Sure wasn't my day never got to pull the trigger nuttin but hens got up in front of me but spooked some rooster to my buddy and his shootin eye was on  I don't think we'd of found these birds in the thick stuff iffin it weren't for Chase. Mike still has some left over from last year so he sent them home with me. I think Rebecca's off tomorrow so looks like I'll have to cook some PHEASANT breast up for dinner with maybe some Rice-a Roni wild grain rice mix. Talk at ya later got to finish this cold Keystone maybe smoke a bowl and then clean some birds
> 
> Man retirement is a hard job I'm POOPED


Good Job Chase!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2016)

Howdy Ruttnbuck


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2016)

More beans and cornbread.... The fuse has been lit!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2016)

G-money should be wiggling his big toe about now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> G-money should be wiggling his big toe about now!



wiggling and steaming


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Gobble.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2016)

5 more hours and it will b officially be autumn. 

Morning blood, mud n gobble. Thanks for the Java.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Morning Miggy. It will probably bust 90 degrees here today. Nice this morning though. Gotta go. Ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wiggling and steaming


coffee do dat to me too!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Gobble.


mernin moon


Miguel Cervantes said:


> 5 more hours and it will b officially be autumn.
> 
> Morning blood, mud n gobble. Thanks for the Java.



mernin messican


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2016)

im ready fer summa again already!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2016)

Shawty Lo passed away!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. It will probably bust 90 degrees here today. Nice this morning though. Gotta go. Ttyl.



Won't be long. Cold front on the way. Low 80s here by Monday. Man am I ever ready too. (Not to be confused with the battery bunny)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Shawty Lo passed away!



Let me drank a malt in rememberance.






NOT


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Won't be long. Cold front on the way. Low 80s here by Monday. Man am I ever ready too. (Not to be confused with the battery bunny)



I am ready for the highs to be in the low 80s.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am ready for the highs to be in the low 80s.



Strang bean.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Or lower Gobble. Blood are you in the sauce this early?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Miggy, Moonpie, and to rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

I slept an extra 2 1/2 hours this morning and I still feel like I got ran over by an 18-wheeler.  This dang sore throat with severe coughing every few seconds along with congestion is dragging me down the drain it seems.  I've had to adjust my work schedule entirely because I just couldn't function yesterday and it is the same today with this nagging coughing junk etc.

Welcome home from your trip Jeffro and welcome back to the Campfire Sir Duke.  Glad to see you again.  

I was supposed to go to Macon tomorrow night for a high school football game BUT that is not happening now for sure.  Just don't have the energy to go.   

Miggy, thanks for your continued efforts in the Weather Maps Forum etc because I have used that information for several years now every in planning my daily work schedule here and there.  It has been a tremendous help to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

Moanin.... pulled an EE and rolled back over.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.... pulled an EE and rolled back over.




Chief, I was channel surfing a few nights ago and I just happen to run across your television show.  Right at that time, the women were putting on one heck of a show (and I do mean SHOW).  

I just wanted to know which one of those Divas did your roll over with this morning???????????  


By the way, I feel like one of them must have body-slammed me about 10 times or more !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Morning Chief and EE. Which high school in Macon EE? Too bad you are under the weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I was channel surfing a few nights ago and I just happen to run across your television show.  Right at that time, the women were putting on one heck of a show (and I do mean SHOW).
> 
> I just wanted to know which one of those Divas did your roll over with this morning???????????
> 
> ...



I have to admit EE, I'm not too choosy. 

I had that cough all night mess no too long ago that you've got. Made for quite a few sleepless nights. Those Summer time colds seem to be difficult to get rid of, hope you shake it soon.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and EE. Which high school in Macon EE? Too bad you are under the weather.



Mornin Moonbro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 22, 2016)

morning Driveby, got to drive to Hotlanta today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2016)

If it were only gun seezin... I could put some deer meat in the freezer right now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> morning Driveby, got to drive to Hotlanta today.



Well Dang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> If it were only gun seezin... I could put some deer meat in the freezer right now!



Whassamatta? You're arrow too limp to fly straight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> If it were only gun seezin... I could put some deer meat in the freezer right now!



Same here bloodbro. Just watch the family feed under the Pear tree straight out the garage door.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well back from the fields and brush and think Chase must be 6 inches shorter but overall the boy done good again today   Sure wasn't my day never got to pull the trigger nuttin but hens got up in front of me but spooked some rooster to my buddy and his shootin eye was on  I don't think we'd of found these birds in the thick stuff iffin it weren't for Chase. Mike still has some left over from last year so he sent them home with me. I think Rebecca's off tomorrow so looks like I'll have to cook some PHEASANT breast up for dinner with maybe some Rice-a Roni wild grain rice mix. Talk at ya later got to finish this cold Keystone maybe smoke a bowl and then clean some birds
> 
> Man retirement is a hard job I'm POOPED




Uncle Stoner's living the dream !!  I'm so proud for him and jealous at the same time..





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Miggy, Moonpie, and to rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> I slept an extra 2 1/2 hours this morning and I still feel like I got ran over by an 18-wheeler.  This dang sore throat with severe coughing every few seconds along with congestion is dragging me down the drain it seems.  I've had to adjust my work schedule entirely because I just couldn't function yesterday and it is the same today with this nagging coughing junk etc.
> 
> ...





Sockbro, call your Doctor and get a Z-pak. 





Welcome home Chiefgro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank the Lawd for direct deposit, I went from almost broke to knee grow rich !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.... pulled an EE and rolled back over.


 hope you're feeling better!



mudracing101 said:


> morning Driveby, got to drive to Hotlanta today.


 don't get lost!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank the Lawd for direct deposit, I went from almost broke to knee grow rich !!


 mine got deposited early yesterday!!

 Mornin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and EE. Which high school in Macon EE? Too bad you are under the weather.




Moon, it is Stratford Academy which is located on Peake Road just north of the Tucker Road intersection.  It is just on the Southwest side of "I-475".  This is our first time having to play this school.

We have had to play First Presbyterian Day School located in Macon a few times also and it is located nearby on Foster Road.

It is crazy that we have to play so many private schools over the years and have to compete with players that are actually from various states (and even other countries at one northern Georgia private school some years ago) in some cases.  On that particular team, they had a player from Texas, New York, and also two players from the region of what was once called Czechoslovakia.

Unfortunately, my hometown team is in the small Single A Division in Georgia High School and in our case we only have ONE high School, one middle school and one elementary school in the entire county of approximately 9,000 residents.  All of our players have to be a resident of the county in order to play in any sporting events.

The best thing that we have going for us this year is the website that covers our Football team.  This website is wholly owned by a friend of mine who put all of this information together and it covers close to 100 years of Football Tradition in Lincoln County.  My name is mentioned on this website several times but not for my football playing prowess back in the day.  

Actually my late wife and I are listed in the "Hall of Heroes"  section" on this website.  High School football has been in my blood since I was just a little kid and I have attended probably 97 percent of ALL of our football games since back in the 1960's.

If you get time, check it out:

http://www.reddevils.us/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moon, it is Stratford Academy which is located on Peake Road just north of the Tucker Road intersection.  It is just on the Southwest side of "I-475".  This is our first time having to play this school.
> 
> We have had to play First Presbyterian Day School located in Macon a few times also and it is located nearby on Foster Road.
> 
> ...





Sockbro, I graduated from Tattnall Academy (my parents help start) and played many a game against Stratford, FPD etc..

I could tell you some stories about Peake Road 35 years ago !!!  Use to be a big hangout for us young un's !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2016)

Good night/day friends, ya'll got this week whupped !!!


5 down, 6 to go !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2016)

Mernin folks 

Looks like it might be a day of rest for the old guys today. Suns not up yet and it still a warm 54 deg still but mid 60s perdicted again today but with rain. That thick grass is tuff to get thru dry let alone wet ( wears me out real quick) but we're planning on hitting it again tomorrow for the last day of OLD MAN season.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2016)

My doctor just called me back advised that she wants to see me at 2 PM today to make sure that I don't have "Hillary" pneumonia as well.  I told her that the only thing that I wanted from Hillary was to hear the words....."I RESIGN MY POSITION AS AS BEING THE BIGGEST LIAR IN THE WORLD...BUT JUST BY A SMIDGEN OVER OBAMA" !!!!  

Actually she is a wonderful Primary Care Physician in the General Internal Medicine Department at the Medical College Hospital and she knows best and I want her to check me out good so that I don't have any more health related problems for at least another year or so.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My doctor just called me back advised that she wants to see me at 2 PM today to make sure that I don't have "Hillary" pneumonia as well.  I told her that the only thing that I wanted from Hillary was to hear the words....."I RESIGN MY POSITION AS AS BEING THE BIGGEST LIAR IN THE WORLD...BUT JUST BY A SMIDGEN OVER OBAMA" !!!!
> 
> Actually she is a wonderful Primary Care Physician in the General Internal Medicine Department at the Medical College Hospital and she knows best and I want her to check me out good so that I don't have any more health related problems for at least another year or so.


'ing she caught whatever you got early enough to *nip it in the bud*!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Morning LML's, Keebs and Quackbro. Maybe Mud won't get in too much trouble in Hotlanta today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning LML's, Keebs and Quackbro. Maybe Mud won't get in too much trouble in Hotlanta today.


He should've gone & got Nic to be his navigator!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

Back to painting deck. 

Hot link sausage, fried egg, and cheese on an english muffin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> _*Back to painting deck.*_
> 
> Hot link sausage, fried egg, and cheese on an english muffin.


 Bless yo heart.............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2016)

Deep fat fried PHEASANT herb and garlic rice french cut green beans 


Need I say more?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Deep fat fried PHEASANT herb and garlic rice french cut green beans
> 
> 
> Need I say more?


 CLEAN up on computer isle, please, drool is everywhere!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2016)

that does look mighty fine!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

That looks mighty good Mike! Evening Keebs, Jeff and Hdm03. Wonder if Mudro navigated Hotlanta safely?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2016)

what part of Atlanter did fluffy go to?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2016)

Is there a Golden Corral convention going on up here?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2016)

Why would anybody in their right mind go to that cesspool?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That looks mighty good Mike! Evening Keebs, Jeff and Hdm03. Wonder if Mudro navigated Hotlanta safely?


He has a "city slicker" side to him, he'll be ah'ight!


Nicodemus said:


> Why would anybody in their right mind go to that cesspool?


I told him he needed you to go with & navigate!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Not sure. He just did a quick drive by this morning and said he was driving there today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2016)

Evening you'uns !!!


Anybody willing to hava dranky drank for me ?? 


I'm gonna have the shakey shakes after 11 days of sobriety ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> He has a "city slicker" side to him, he'll be ah'ight!
> 
> I told him he needed you to go with & navigate!





Nah, I`m particular about who I associate with.  

I very seriously doubt I will ever go to that place again in this lifetime. Tuesday morning I had to go to the feed store in Albany about 8 that morning. That was the first time in about 5 years that I had been there in rush hour traffic. Time I got back out here I needed Valium, Darvon, nerve pills, and a quart of Bourbon to wash it all down. 

Life is too short to put up with that many idiots at the same time.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening you'uns !!!
> 
> 
> Anybody willing to hava dranky drank for me ??
> ...


I gotcha covered, darlin'!


Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I`m particular about who I associate with.
> 
> I very seriously doubt I will ever go to that place again in this lifetime. Tuesday morning I had to go to the feed store in Albany about 8 that morning. That was the first time in about 5 years that I had been there in rush hour traffic. Time I got back out here I needed Valium, Darvon, nerve pills, and a quart of Bourbon to wash it all down.
> 
> Life is too short to put up with that many idiots at the same time.


Shoot, I can't even stand driving around little 'ol Fitzgerald, ya just can't fix *stoooopid*!


Later ya'll!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Gotcha covered Quackgro! Gonna need one to help me get through cooking catfish tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2016)

Later folks !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

Have a good evening Quackgro, knock'em out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

The only time I go to ATL is to work, a Dr. appt., or to just pass thru on my way somewhere, otherwise I'd never go again like Nic.

Unfortunately, I don't have much choice for now.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 22, 2016)

New web filter gots me blocked at work; havin seerus d.t.'s


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> New web filter gots me blocked at work; havin seerus d.t.'s



Dang it man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I`m particular about who I associate with.
> 
> I very seriously doubt I will ever go to that place again in this lifetime. Tuesday morning I had to go to the feed store in Albany about 8 that morning. That was the first time in about 5 years that I had been there in rush hour traffic. Time I got back out here I needed Valium, Darvon, nerve pills, and a quart of Bourbon to wash it all down.
> 
> Life is too short to put up with that many idiots at the same time.



I sincerely hope that you never have to go to an AWESOME hospital there for your children . I know yours is grown, but Atlanta has some awesome children's hospitals. Don't be hating, till you have to use them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sincerely hope that you never have to go to an AWESOME hospital there for your children . I know yours is grown, but Atlanta has some awesome children's hospitals. Don't be hating, till you have to use them.





My strong dislike for the place doesn`t include their hospitals. Especially the children`s and specialized hospitals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sincerely hope that you never have to go to an AWESOME hospital there for your children . I know yours is grown, but Atlanta has some awesome children's hospitals. Don't be hating, till you have to use them.



I've got to admit, Emory, and some Jag's Drs., along with the years that he was able to go to the Marcus Institute was a blessing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> My strong dislike for the place doesn`t include their hospitals. Especially the children`s and specialized hospitals.



Absolutely, those are necessities, not by choice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm not being ugly, but I just think it's awesome that we have Emory and Children's Heath Care right in our back yard. I sure couldn't afford to fly somewhere for the kind of health care they offer. I will fight the cesspool anytime.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2016)

Tell you the truth, the only time we ever went up there was to take Cody to the doctor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not being ugly, but I just think it's awesome that we have Emory and Children's Heath Care right in our back yard. I sure couldn't afford to fly somewhere for the kind of health care they offer. I will fight the cesspool anytime.



I had an appt. with an Orthopaedic Dr. at Emory clinic in John's Creek. That area was like a different world from ATL, even from here where I live. 

I couldn't find a single piece of litter on the street anywhere and I was looking hard.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dang H22, I can look at work but can't post. Have to break out the phone for that. They do have great hospitals and care for the children. But couldn't live or work there. How is the painting going Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang H22, I can look at work but can't post. Have to break out the phone for that. They do have great hospitals and care for the children. But couldn't live or work there. How is the painting going Chief?



Ahhhh heck Moonbro, I couldn't stand it so I started painting the bottom 2x4 on hand rail that verticle pickets sit on top of. Lot of cutting in with brush even though I taped them off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang H22, I can look at work but can't post. Have to break out the phone for that. They do have great hospitals and care for the children. But couldn't live or work there. How is the painting going Chief?



H22 still has one of those 1995 blue Nokia phones. It doesn't even flip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2016)

Nic is more advanced than him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 still has one of those 1995 blue Nokia phones. It doesn't even flip.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> New web filter gots me blocked at work; havin seerus d.t.'s



I'm thinking it is just a matter of time before this happens to me!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy Friday! I guess!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

Morning Idjits!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Idjits!



Who you calling out now?

Well I'm drinking the morning brew


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who you calling out now?
> 
> Well I'm drinking the morning brew



Coffee ... I need it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble. The day I've been looking for!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Gobble. The day I've been looking for!



Whachew gone do with it now thatche found it?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Get it knocked out and cruise into the weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 23, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the driveler world.

I just realized that it hurts like crazy just when I yawned.

Hopefully, as the day progresses, I might start to feel better but somehow right now, I think that I still have tire marks all across my aching body.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the driveler world.
> 
> I just realized that it hurts like crazy just when I yawned.
> 
> Hopefully, as the day progresses, I might start to feel better but somehow right now, I think that I still have tire marks all across my aching body.



mernin EE! youns got sore lips from hiny kissin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2016)

Mornin boys. EE, Blood, Gobble, Moon.

Let's get this day crunk!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2016)

Can anybody tell me what is wrong with a fella totin this screen name to ask this question? I've tried 10 times to respond but I guaranteeee that I would get banded 10 times. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10370794&postcount=33


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin EE! youns got sore lips from hiny kissin?





Blood, you know me pretty well.....and you know that I don't kiss no hiney UNLESS it is of the female persuasion !!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, you know me pretty well.....and you know that I don't kiss no hiney UNLESS it is of the female persuasion !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Mornin to the usual suspects.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Mornin my grows !!!  6 down, fife to go !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can anybody tell me what is wrong with a fella totin this screen name to ask this question? I've tried 10 times to respond but I guaranteeee that I would get banded 10 times.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10370794&postcount=33








Hada ole timer at work tell me the 2 biggest lies a man ever told, 1) he never has  2) he quit . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2016)

morning kids....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Morning Miggy, EE,Hdm03, Chief and Quackgro. Come on 3:30!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hada ole timer at work tell me the 2 biggest lies a man ever told, 1) he never has  2) he quit . .



Thanks, I was trying to figure out how to answer that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, I was trying to figure out how to answer that.





That's what makes this Forum GREAT !!!  I'm here fo you brother !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, I was trying to figure out how to answer that.





He also said the next 2 biggest lies were 1) how much you paid for your truck 2) gas mileage you were getting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Just me and my Chiefgro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Sweepy, gotta crash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweepy, gotta crash.



Later gro, I got caught up in something waiting on the dew to burn off the deck....sleep well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Today is my Sunday.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2016)

what's up my grows.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2016)

Sweet heavens, what smells so bad in here??  
Howdy folks, long time no talk.  By the way, yall need to do better.  Four post since 730.. shame shame.
I guess mrs 22 is busy watching feetsball.  Keebs is busy making jelly and getting the giggles bout deer season.  Mud is playing with over grown Tonka toys.  Quacks practicing twista (I heard his skills have dropped considerably per HDm03) Jeff is busy wid work and such or make sure JAG doesn't get carried away with lawn mower?  Nic is hiding the the swamp bottoms.  Durt must still be looking for his tool.  The night shift fellas act like sleep is important and cant talk during the day.  I recon the messican is at home depot looking for his job for the day?

Im obviously bored, Lord help me


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2016)

hey Nancy!  Goot to see ye!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2016)

howdy HDM.  Glad your still 'round little fella


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sweet heavens, what smells so bad in here??
> Howdy folks, long time no talk.  By the way, yall need to do better.  Four post since 730.. shame shame.
> I guess mrs 22 is busy watching feetsball.  Keebs is busy making jelly and getting the giggles bout deer season.  Mud is playing with over grown Tonka toys.  Quacks practicing twista (I heard his skills have dropped considerably per HDm03) Jeff is busy wid work and such or make sure JAG doesn't get carried away with lawn mower?  Nic is hiding the the swamp bottoms.  Durt must still be looking for his tool.  The night shift fellas act like sleep is important and cant talk during the day.  I recon the messican is at home depot looking for his job for the day?
> 
> Im obviously bored, Lord help me


 And the boss ain't ridin' yo butt about sumthin, huh?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy HDM.  Glad your still 'round little fella


hey now, round is a shape ya know, don't go jumpin on homotree so quick after all this time.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2016)

Boss looks for reasons to fuss .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

bOOM bOOM still can't count, I counted 8 posts since 7:35.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Whatcha up to, bOOM bOOM?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey! What i miss?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatcha up to, bOOM bOOM?


 he done left out on us, without saying bye!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey! What i miss?


 what'd ya hear?............ OH, how was hawtlanta?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2016)

Well last day of the OLD MAN season but my bud couldn't go he had a doc appointment ( think that happens sometimes when ya get old just glad I ain't there yet ) so decided not to go were we'd been scince he couldn't go even though I had permission just didn't seem right seeins he was the one that got us permission. so went to a piece of public land, we kicked up 6 roosters but 4 were way to far out and 2 came out behind the little growes of Russian ollies and I could hear them but couldn't see em. We kicked up 3 muleys but this doe was the only one I could get with the Kodak.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2016)

Turns out I wasn't the only ones out during the OLD MAN season but I told these Buzzards I wasn't ready to go yet so they'd better find a different dinner cart


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2016)

Chase done his job and hunted hard and done good but the pheasant were just to wild and flushed to far. He's piled up on the couch and pooped out, I'm tired but I sure wish I had his energy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey there HD3 world treatin ya alright?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2016)

It is my Friday eve and thinking I should have a BLD for the quackgro


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey Uncle Stoner Bro!  All is well; enjoying your pictures!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2016)

Gonna call it a day................ ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Good pics Mike. Bummer you didn't get any shots. You too Keebs. Gobble I think that sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good pics Mike. Bummer you didn't get any shots. You too Keebs. Gobble I think that sounds like an excellent idea!



It was all good Moon Chase listened real well and stayed close ( except when we got close to the lakes and beein a lab it was out in the water) but overall he hunted GREAT 

He  was fun to watch and the walk was good for both of us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is my Friday eve and thinking I should have a BLD for the quackgro





Thank you kind sir !!! 


Hope yall have a great weekend !!!   


C'moan Wed moanin !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice pics MIKE. 

Afternoon all, calling it a day myself. Got all the cutting in and around pickets with 2 coats. Just need to roll bottom deck with second coat. Was going to do it this afternoon, but said nope, it can wait til I get back.

Think I'll join y'all with a BLD instead.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2016)

And here I thought everyday was the WEEKEND


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you kind sir !!!
> 
> 
> Hope yall have a great weekend !!!
> ...



Bout got her whooped Hoss....you over the hump.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout got her whooped Hoss....you over the hump.





Yassir, closer than I was !!!  Feel bad 'bout complaining after talking to my Bloodbro this morning, he's got 33 straight nights, PLUS Drunkbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, closer than I was !!!  Feel bad 'bout complaining after talking to my Bloodbro this morning, he's got 33 straight nights, PLUS Drunkbro !!!



last I checked I have a night every day.     

33 straight is just inhuman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, closer than I was !!!  Feel bad 'bout complaining after talking to my Bloodbro this morning, he's got 33 straight nights, PLUS Drunkbro !!!



Whoaa! That'll dang near make ya look for another job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2016)

Bloodbro sho nuff gonna need to visit Stonerbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bloodbro sho nuff gonna need to visit Stonerbro.





I see a road trip in the near future !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Just got back from the sto. Doing a LCB tomorrow for 25. A friend of ours dad turns 90. He is in good health and gets around very well. Gonna be a fun time. Dang if Bloodbro ain't laying with it! A man needs some time off! I remember those days in maintenance. No fun!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2016)

Evening, probably gonna start up on the OT next month, but hopefully not 33 in a row


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Howdy Wy. How you doing?  Musta been on your days off?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. How you doing?  Musta been on your days off?




Yes sir, been off for seven.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

Live again ..... Me an Drunkbro .... Somebody shoot up here amongst us .... One of us has got to have some relief!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

Drunkbro's boat trailer ... And I ain't kidding!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro's boat trailer ... And I ain't kidding!



Nice


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2016)

He plan on rebuilding that or just tying a rope to it and hauling it that way


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> He plan on rebuilding that or just tying a rope to it and hauling it that way



He said he is going to rebuild it .... I ain't welding it for him! And I already no he can't weld! Aahhh self tapping sheet metal screws will hold anything!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He said he is going to rebuild it .... I ain't welding it for him! And I already no he can't welding! Aahhh self tapping sheet metal screws will hold anything!!



Tell him to mount the hitch to the boat and just strap it down real tight


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Tell him to mount the hitch to the boat and just strap it down real tight


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 23, 2016)

Why do they have you working so many days Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Why do they have you working so many days Blood



Overhauling all the machines and upgrading our PLC on 2 lines.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

10-4 checks are great but, that's a lot of days


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> 10-4 checks are great but, that's a lot of days



Trust me I want to go all Johnny Paycheck on them!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm sure you do


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm gone shneak over to Gobbleinthewoods house an chunk a water balloon on him just before 4 am......


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Dude cut the U-bolts off the axle!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



Yes dear


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm gone shneak over to Gobbleinthewoods house an chunk a water balloon on him just before 4 am......


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2016)

That's gonna be a sweet trailer. Middle of the night P call. That's a lot of days in a row!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Yo alarm will be going off in a hr Moon ... Might as well stay up ... Early bird gets the worm


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

Good morning, just about time for the day walkers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm gone shneak over to Gobbleinthewoods house an chunk a water balloon on him just before 4 am......





Wycliff said:


> Good morning, just about time for the day walkers



I was waiting for you but nooooooo bloodbro was hot air not cold water.   

Had to find my own water to make coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was waiting for you but nooooooo bloodbro was hot air not cold water.
> 
> Had to find my own water to make coffee



I felt sorry for ya an decided against it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I felt sorry for ya an decided against it!



I knew you had a big heart.    

Is drunkbro's trailer going to be as successful a project as the kitchen cabinets?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I knew you had a big heart.
> 
> Is drunkbro's trailer going to be as successful a project as the kitchen cabinets?



All my money is going on ... Exactly the same!!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 24, 2016)

Morning Wy, Moon, BOG and Gobblin

Thanks for the coffee G
Strange looking motorcycle BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning Wy, Moon, BOG and Gobblin
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Strange looking motorcycle BOG


----------



## cramer (Sep 24, 2016)

Where does the motor go?
Is there going to be handlebars , stick steer, steering wheel or leanin steer?


----------



## cramer (Sep 24, 2016)

oh - Wy just pemmed me and said it was a hoverboard for deer hunting
Ingenius


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> oh - Wy just pemmed me and said it was a hoverboard for deer hunting
> Ingenius



you need to call drunkbro ... it ain my projec


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

eejit


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

Mornin youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

morning chief,  where are you waking up at this morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, woke up here at home today. Will wake up in Indy tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, woke up here at home today. Will wake up in Indy tomorrow.



Thought yesterday was your Sunday.


----------



## cramer (Sep 24, 2016)

morning Chief - worm's already been got, but there's still some coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought yesterday was your Sunday.



It was, I consider today my Monday-traveling. Tomorrow will be my Tuesday and Monday will be my Friday coming home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning Chief - worm's already been got, but there's still some coffee



Mornin Cramer, I'll settle for the coffee. It's hitting the spot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It was, I consider today my Monday-traveling. Tomorrow will be my Tuesday and Monday will be my Friday coming home.



Safe travels.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Safe travels.



Yessir, thank you. 

The boy picking me up said he'd be here before noon. Last week they were supposed to be here before 2:00, got here at 4:30.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Blood Wy, Cramer and Jeff. Thank ya kindly for the brew Gobble. Safe travels to Indy and back home Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Blood Wy, Cramer and Jeff. Thank ya kindly for the brew Gobble. Safe travels to Indy and back home Jeff.



10-4 Moon thanks, what all you cookin today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Doing a LCB for a friends dad. His birthday, 90'years young today. Still in good health and active.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Doing a LCB for a friends dad. His birthday, 90'years young today. Still in good health and active.



90 and still kickin.....awesome! Hope the juice is dripping down his chin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!   fomotogo !!! 



Safe travels Chiefgro, got any Jolly Ranchers ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

morning moon, cramer, quack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Gonna make sure of that Jeff! Morning Quackgro.


----------



## cramer (Sep 24, 2016)

Chief and Quackgro gonna be mad
I let the winning lotto ticket they axed me to hold for them expire - again
200M down the drain


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

quack,  fo ain't nottin'


----------



## cramer (Sep 24, 2016)

i need some a.m. vittles


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> i need some a.m. vittles



me too.

just fried some bacon.   thinking of biscuits and eggs to go with it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2016)

I gotta go to a supper and  the next day a wedding on my days off...


Weddings/funerals, ain't no difference...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!   fomotogo !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels Chiefgro, got any Jolly Ranchers ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

Could've painted the final coat on lower deck this morning before ride got here if it wasn't for the dew.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2016)

I am sorry about being so late getting to the party this morning but I guess it is better being late than not to be here at all!!!!

Dang surely looks like a bunch of action took place overnight.


(1)  Bloodbro actually cut the U-Bolts off of Drunkbro's head.

(2)  Jeffro disappearing off into the land of the Hoosiers.

(3)  LCB ingredients just happen to come along and jump right into Moon's pot.

(4)  Cramer forgetting to cash in the winning lottery ticket...again.

I realize that it is now mid-day BUT with just those happenings above, Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers this morning including all of the suspect characters named:

Blood, Gobblin, Cramer, Wycliff, Moonpie, Chief, Quack, and hopefully, I didn't miss too many of you.

As for me, I will be taking it easy today and NOT going up to the country and doing any work.  Hopefully by tomorrow, I will feel better and get back some strength and this mess will be gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2016)

Hope you get back to 100% soon Sockbro !!! 



I gotzta crash . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2016)

Get well soon Sockbro.

Sleep well Quackbro.

Holler at y'all in a couple of days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon Sockbro.
> 
> Sleep well Quackbro.
> 
> Holler at y'all in a couple of days.



Chief, be careful on your trip.  I made that drive last year and it is a long drive from Augusta to Indianapolis for sure.  I made it on a Sunday and it was plenty of traffic even then.  Hopefully, the Divas will pep up your spirits after a long drive .  


Oh, sleep well Quack as I know that you need some rest today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Haaaay...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2016)

Blood, you really do know how to hurt a fellow don't you ?????

That is some good looking breakfast for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Evening kids!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2016)

Hiya Bloodbro !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

Evening, lets knock another one out


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Evening Wy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

What yall youngins been up too.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

What's going on Charlie


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Live from werk


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 24, 2016)

Howdy Homerbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Howdy Homerbro



top of the mernin lad


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2016)

The night that won't end


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The night that won't end






Know what ya mean


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2016)

db has been very entertaining tunite! he has taken the time to sand blast an paint the wheels off that so called trailer even though they got rust holez all the way threw'm in places. spot on the wheel for the valve stem is 3x the size of axual valve stem itself because of rust!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Morning Blood and Wy. Y'all have most of thisun behind you. Headed to the lake ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Wy. Y'all have most of thisun behind you. Headed to the lake ttyl.



remember what I learned ya an you will do good!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie (who by now has probably already caught half a cooler full of catfish).   I guess that Gobblin will be along soon and give us all a shot of "get up and go juice" because I surely need a big dose of that today.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2016)

bout dat time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## cramer (Sep 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



Oh yeah

Thanks G ( he ain't sayin' much today )
Morning EE ( mighty quiet for EE2) WY, BoG, And Gobblin
I would say good luck to Moon, but it's better served wishing the fish good luck with MP on the lake


----------



## cramer (Sep 25, 2016)

dem biskits lookted real good back there BoG
Are the home made or store bought frozen like?

I've got 4 in the oven of the frozen store bought variety
But I got some gravy left over from yesterday, with sausage and mushrooms that'll make you drewl


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2016)

Mornin fellows, time to knock this long day out and get back home tomorrow. Y'all have a good day!


----------



## cramer (Sep 25, 2016)

morning Chief - quit burning daylight and get it done
Be careful coming home, and don't stop to protest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2016)

cramer said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> Thanks G ( he ain't sayin' much today )
> Morning EE ( mighty quiet for EE2) WY, BoG, And Gobblin
> I would say good luck to Moon, but it's better served wishing the fish good luck with MP on the lake



I was off tabulating the weekly pick'em scores in the sf.

It was my own second cup that got me to thinking POST and get the coffee to the drivelers!

Hope Chief has a good and safe day
moon finds the fish
quack makes it home with only a couple days left
blood's stomach quits hurting from laughing at db
EE feels better
the rest of the drivelers wake up to a new day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

Morning brudderz !!  treemotogo !! 


Dang what some foosball games yesterday !!!


dwags got BLOWN off the field !!! 

Tennasty comes back after a 21 pt deficit and puts a whupping on da Gaytors !!!


Auburn with a awesome win against LSwho ...


NC wins a squeaker against Pitt !!


----------



## cramer (Sep 25, 2016)

Those were some good games yesterday
Dawgs receivers and kickers are All SEC @ Hot Potato
Oh yeah - fire CMR


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2016)

Only 11 more hours to go, hit the bed early tonight, and get up early for the ride home. Gonna try to beat the ATL gridlock tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2016)

cramer said:


> Those were some good games yesterday
> Dawgs receivers and kickers are All SEC @ Hot Potato
> Oh yeah - fire CMR



Monon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

Evening all !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2016)

evening quack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, Gobble and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> evening quack





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Gobble and Chief.



Afternoon gentlemen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2016)

*Had another good day.*

Bloodbro's advice guides me to them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

One of ya'll willing to hava dranky drank for me ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Got ya covered Quackgro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

Moonbro b a fishing fool !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2016)

evening moonbro, Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bloodbro's advice guides me to them.



Moon smokin'em squealers.



Hooked On Quack said:


> One of ya'll willing to hava dranky drank for me ??



I'll slug down a couple of cold ones for you just before I crash tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2016)

Calm before the storm Chief?

Nice haul of fish moonbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of ya'll willing to hava dranky drank for me ??





Moonpie1 said:


> Got ya covered Quackgro.





Jeff C. said:


> Moon smokin'em squealers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll slug down a couple of cold ones for you just before I crash tonight.





I can always count on my grows !!! 


'Moan Wed moanin !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

Safe travels Chiefgro !!


I see "Shakey" lurking, come on in bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefgro !!
> 
> 
> I see "Shakey" lurking, come on in bro !!



Yessir, gonna call it a night early and get up early to hit the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2016)

Get these rehearsals over with, grab a bite to eat, and knock this show out.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 25, 2016)

Evening folk, been a long day. And tomorrow is going to be worse, so lets knock these 12 out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2016)

wycliff said:


> evening folk, been a long day. And tomorrow is going to be worse, so lets knock these 12 out



727?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Evening Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2016)

Bout three mo owas to a cold one....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2016)

Back at it tonight ... Getting my mail forwarded here... Going to bring the camper and set it up tomorrow! Maybe the family will come visit every now and then!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2016)

puttin gas in someones car .... payin they mortgage too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> puttin gas in someones car .... payin they mortgage too!



Let it mine, pick me, pick me

It is Monday morn


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood. Monday mornings sure ruin a week!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2016)

Happy Monday children!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 26, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2016)

morning moonbro and wy

about time to roll it up blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2016)

Home Shweet home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey hey hey !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey hey hey !!!!



Werd bro!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey! Where did everybody go?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2016)

Here I'm is Moonbrudder !! 


Raining in the MON..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Evening Quackbro. No rain here. Fixing to get started cleaning dem squealers. R is decorating for fall. House looks like someone raided the punkin patch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro. No rain here. Fixing to get started cleaning dem squealers. R is decorating for fall. House looks like someone raided the punkin patch!







Tell that good lookin lady I said HEY !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2016)

Bout time to get 'er done !!  Hava BLD for me Moongro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time to get 'er done !!  Hava BLD for me Moongro !!



If he won't I just might.

Been to the eye doc.  Eyeball is scratched and hurts like the dickens.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 26, 2016)

Evening fellas, I'm one tired pup. Running on very little sleep, way too much going on the past couple of days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2016)

Happy what ever day of the week it is!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Morning Blood and Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2016)

Happy happy Twosday


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Did Drunkbro keep you entertained last night Blood?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 27, 2016)

Morning everybody


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. Did Drunkbro keep you entertained last night Blood?



Probably working on the trailer


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

How is the eye this morning Gobble?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Had a change of plans Sunday night. The boys didn't want to leave early, so we had few BLD's for Quack, slept in late, and arrived in ATL after the traffic last night. Got home about 8pm instead of about 3pm. Did miss all rush hour traffic everywhere.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Glad you had a safe trip. What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2016)

Goot moanin bro's !!  Juanmotogo !!!


I swear I'm gonna slap my co-worker in the next meeting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Glad you had a safe trip. What's on the agenda for today?



Nice uneventful trip home Moonbro, thanks. My agenda- get Jag to work this morning, then book travel to Seattle for Stanford-Washington game Friday night. Got the call on the way home yesterday afternoon.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot moanin bro's !!  Juanmotogo !!!
> 
> 
> I swear I'm gonna slap my co-worker in the next meeting.



Mornin Quackbro....how many more you got?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. Did Drunkbro keep you entertained last night Blood?



Not at all ... Dude stayed in a book all night and never helped with anything!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. Doncha just love them meetings?! Always got someone that wants to just ramble on and on! That might have been a good thing Blood. Now that's a road trip Jeff! You are getting into uncle stoner turf out there.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2016)

Mornin' bouyzz!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. And happy Toosday.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2016)

Morning and Rise Up!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' bouyzz!





Hiya Darlin !!!  



I gotz to crash . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Morning and Rise Up!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Morning and Rise Up!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!




Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2016)

VERY proud of the Falcons and the Saints for showing the rest of the world some class for a change!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2016)

Fair warning Mods and Admin, I plan on getting thigh high in da likker tomorrow !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2016)

And GMA didn't even mention it this morning. smh-ing long time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Morning hdmO3 and Mrs. H.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I think I've got a scab on my liver from picking up your slack on this long run Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' bouyzz!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



HEYYYY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

My goodness!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My goodness!


 sorry, having to check the sign up sheets AND the extra sheets they had to fill out............ I am past liking this thing called responsible adult behavior!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> sorry, having to check the sign up sheets AND the extra sheets they had to fill out............ I am past liking this thing called responsible adult behavior!!





You need to go over to the political forum and see about joining a Union. At least you won't have to work for your pay anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You need to go over to the political forum and see about joining a Union. At least you won't have to work for your pay anymore.


 HUsh you mouf!
elfii gets nervous when he see's me over there, he never knows what I might pop up & post!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You need to go over to the political forum and see about joining a Union. At least you won't have to work for your pay anymore.



Now that is funny Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Now that is funny Jeff.



Just tryin to help Keebs get a 3 hour break every 1/2 hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Dang....I was on my 3 hour break. I gotta go pick up Jag at work.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just tryin to help Keebs get a 3 hour break every 1/2 hour.


Wow, I wouldn't know how to act............. 


Jeff C. said:


> Dang....I was on my 3 hour break. I gotta go pick up Jag at work.


you better git, don't you forget our boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Wow, I wouldn't know how to act.............
> 
> you better git, don't you forget our boy!



I'm back, I put it in non Union gear. 

Lazonya <--------


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

homo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Bout ready to dump this Uverse. I don't see how they can sell this as high speed dsl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> How is the eye this morning Gobble?



swole up and irritated.   but thanks for asking



Jeff C. said:


> Dang....I was on my 3 hour break. I gotta go pick up Jag at work.



At least you are still on the clock getting paid.      the job stewardess is seeing to that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> swole up and irritated.   but thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> At least you are still on the clock getting paid.      the job stewardess is seeing to that.



My Union job doesn't require me to work as much or as often.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey YALL

We lost a lady friend of ours this past week to cancer but she is now in a much better place without the pain  Had a very nice get together of her friends on Sat.  The hardest part of the whole thing for her was when she had to give up her horses cause she just couldn't take care of them and they meant the world to her. Judy will be missed by many that knew her.

Rest in peace Judy 
SWEET DREAMS


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey YALL
> 
> We lost a lady friend of ours this past week to cancer but she is now in a much better place without the pain  Had a very nice get together of her friends on Sat.  The hardest part of the whole thing for her was when she had to give up her horses cause she just couldn't take care of them and they meant the world to her. Judy will be missed by many that knew her.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for your loss, Mikey............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey YALL
> 
> We lost a lady friend of ours this past week to cancer but she is now in a much better place without the pain  Had a very nice get together of her friends on Sat.  The hardest part of the whole thing for her was when she had to give up her horses cause she just couldn't take care of them and they meant the world to her. Judy will be missed by many that knew her.
> 
> ...





Her pain and suffering are over Mike, she's riding horses in Heaven !!



Afternoon all, last one !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2016)

stonerbro,

it is a horrible disease.   may some day all be cured.   may her horse never get tired in heaven.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear Mike. Cancer took my dad. It's a terrible disease!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Sorry for your loss, Mikey............





Hooked On Quack said:


> Her pain and suffering are over Mike, she's riding horses in Heaven !!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon all, last one !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro,
> 
> it is a horrible disease.   may some day all be cured.   may her horse never get tired in heaven.



Thank you friends
Judy was a great friend for well over 30 yrs and we put a many of bottle of tequila with beer chasers to bed  ( and a bowl or 2 two to too tutu) but I wasn't into taken pics as much back then and this is the only one I could find. We ponied these horses 20+ miles cross country to her new place rather then trailer them. That's Judy to my right. She was a real horse lady.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 27, 2016)

Judys' dream was always to breed raise and train horses and she got that dream. She had a kind gentle hand with them. She ended up having a horse ranch ( DUNITSLIDIN) and sold many all over the world not just the states. 

This is the one that I think really got her going Dun It OK and a ytube of her babies. I know if she kep them to long it was hard for her to get rid of them


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your friend Mike, looks like she did a good job with the breeding.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey YALL
> 
> We lost a lady friend of ours this past week to cancer but she is now in a much better place without the pain  Had a very nice get together of her friends on Sat.  The hardest part of the whole thing for her was when she had to give up her horses cause she just couldn't take care of them and they meant the world to her. Judy will be missed by many that knew her.
> 
> ...



Brotha Mike, Imma real sorry. CANCER SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lost anuther lineman brother to it yesterday morning. They ain hurtin no more tho


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry for the loss Mike!

Live from the plastic factory


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2016)

Wake it up drivelers.

Bloodbro and quackgro will be headed into a drinkingmood shortly

Here is a send off


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

going into?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Good hump day morning Blood  and Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> going into?



satisfying?


morning moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Good morning Jeff. Any projects today? You get finished with the deck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Jeff. Any projects today? You get finished with the deck?



No projects for today Moon, I caught a bad cold on last trip, possibly from one the guys riding with me. 

Anyway, saving all energy for trip out west tomorrow and back.

I've just got to roll on one more coat on bottom deck, take about an hour or so.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Whooooooooooot !!! 132hrs in da book !!  Off for seben days !! 



Goot morning my knee grows !!! 



Thank I'll taka drank !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooot !!! 132hrs in da book !!  Off for seben days !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

Btw, you still don't have Internet access at the mine?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hope you get to feeling better before your western swing. I bet Quackbro is having his liquid brekfus right about now


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 28, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope you get to feeling better before your western swing. I bet Quackbro is having his liquid brekfus right about now



Yessir thanks. 

Quack fixin to do some wading......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Btw, you still don't have Internet access at the mine?




No password . . 





Moonpie1 said:


> Hope you get to feeling better before your western swing. I bet Quackbro is having his liquid brekfus right about now





Yassir, nuttin like a dranky drank first thang in da moanin !!! 



Love hearing that Generac fire up every Wed morning at 8am doing a self check !!   Just can hear it in my office.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No password . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet that is a sweet sound.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

Mornin day walkers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

Got a text from blood jr and he said he just ran a arrow through a big doe.... Guess I will be tracking this mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a text from blood jr and he said he just ran a arrow through a big doe.... Guess I will be tracking this mornin!



Awesome.....tenderloins, cubed, ground, etc.,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Awesome.....tenderloins, cubed, ground, etc.,



Hope so! I just hope it's smaller than he thinks so it's a easy drag


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet that is a sweet sound.



It is when the power goes out !!! 





blood on the ground said:


> Got a text from blood jr and he said he just ran a arrow through a big doe.... Guess I will be tracking this mornin!





Fantastic !!!  I'll hava drank for him too . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Stopped in town on my way home, bought the wife 4 steak biscuits, bowl of grits, sausage n gravy biscuits. 


Mebbe when she gets up she won't be too mad at me for dranking . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Got to be a good feeling knowing that generac is on stand by Quackbro! Hope it's a short recovery Bloodbro! Wanna swap some squealers for some venison?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stopped in town on my way home, bought the wife 4 steak biscuits, bowl of grits, sausage n gravy biscuits.
> 
> 
> Mebbe when she gets up she won't be too mad at me for dranking . .



At least until after she eats....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> At least until after she eats....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



She up yet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

Not much signal out here... Not much blood either!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not much signal out here... Not much blood either!



Uh Oh....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Dang Blood hope you can find her!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not much signal out here... Not much blood either!


 git you a dog out there, son!


Hooked On Quack said:


>



Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Morning Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> git you a dog out there, son!
> 
> 
> Mernin!



 

Wonder where Quack went?

Mernin.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Mronin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs.


Howareya?


Jeff C. said:


> Wonder where Quack went?
> 
> Mernin.....


probably drankin............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


 hiya


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Howareya?
> 
> probably drankin............
> 
> hiya



Figured he'd post some tunes for he left.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Figured he'd post some tunes for he left.


Naw, his blood was way to low on alkyhaul...........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 28, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Figured he'd post some tunes for he left.





Hellooooooo, is there anybody out there ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooo, is there anybody out there ???



I will be soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I will be soon.





Well, "Mr. Big Talk" had a BLD and crashed at 9am, woke up at 4.  


First time in months I slept on my day off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, "Mr. Big Talk" had a BLD and crashed at 9am, woke up at 4.
> 
> 
> First time in months I slept on my day off.



Probably felt goooood though, and needed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hopin MizT will be home very soon. Daughter got called into work this afternoon and I got Everett duty, just don't want to be the one that he contracts his 1st cold from.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopin MizT will be home very soon. Daughter got called into work this afternoon and I got Everett duty, just don't want to be the one that he contracts his 1st cold from.





MizT will be home a lil late, she stopped by da Luv Shak . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Dang, that was quick.....she just walked in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Evening Jeff and Quackbro. Just loaded the egg with cheekun parts. Time for a BLD. Yeah Jeff that would be bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, that was quick.....she just walked in.





I don't believe in wasting time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Jeff and Quackbro. Just loaded the egg with cheekun parts. Time for a BLD. Yeah Jeff that would be bad.



Evenin Moon, still wound up with a lot of contact feeding him a bottle, Glad MizT got home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't believe in wasting time . .






Quality vs Quanity . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't believe in wasting time . .



Shoot..... you got 7 days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot..... you got 7 days.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hopefully he will be ok Jeff. Gonna put some moppin sauce on that cheekun Quackbro. When do you leave for this weekends gig Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Check out this version Quackgro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hopefully he will be ok Jeff. Gonna put some moppin sauce on that cheekun Quackbro. When do you leave for this weekends gig Jeff?



Tomorrow mornin Moon. Gotta be at the airport by at least 7:00 am. Fortunately, I've got TSA pre check, don't have to undress.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Just got an email to work either Georgia or GT football.....too late now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh well, at least this way I will be home Saturday by 2:00 pm and can watch football.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Check out this version Quackgro.





Thanks for the diversty Chiefbro, I really enjoyed that version !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for the diversty Chiefbro, I really enjoyed that version !!!



There's some good stuff out there like that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2016)

Long day

 eye ball is healing


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day
> 
> eye ball is healing



Glad to hear it, ain't nothin much worse than a scratched eyeball, gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Reckon I'll go pack a bag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go pack a bag.



more comfy that layering clothes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> There's some good stuff out there like that.





Reminds of me Kracker . .  RIP


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Yessir.....RIP Kracker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^ Kang Quack !!!


Got some filleted cheekun breast soaking in buttermilk, egg, and Texas Pete, and some frozen sto bought flounder , onion rangs...


Thanks to my Moongro, frying up in da Bayou Classic !! 


BLD's are flowing ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.....RIP Kracker





Safe travels brother gro . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ Kang Quack !!!
> 
> 
> Got some filleted cheekun breast soaking in buttermilk, egg, and Texas Pete, and some frozen sto bought flounder , onion rangs...
> ...



Dang, that sounds good. Looks like veggie soup and cone bread for me.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels brother gro . .



Appreciate it grobro  I'm dreading it to be honest, I hate flying and this is a 5 hr flt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2016)

Brother brought a little cheap barely used push mowa over her just to store it in the barn.

Jag gonna wear that thing slap out, done burned about 5 gals of gas mowin with it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Back in the game. Had some friends over for supper. Grilt various cheekun parts. Had a few BLD's. That classic will tote the mail Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reminds of me Kracker . .  RIP



Dang I think about him often. Didn't know he was on his death bed when I went to see him, but he was coherent enough to hear me tell him that he had a ton of GON friends pulling for him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day
> 
> eye ball is healing



Good to hear. Take care of those pretty eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. Any luck with the recovery yesterday morning? Anybody heard of EE's whereabouts? Safe travels Jeff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Any luck with the recovery yesterday morning? Anybody heard of EE's whereabouts? Safe travels Jeff.



EE hasn't checked in for several and that is unusual unless he is in Tejass.

morn moon

need coffee?  I sure do.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes I will partake Gobble. Thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yes I will partake Gobble. Thanks.



good as I hate drinking alone.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2016)

63 degrees here at 31220. Sure feels good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2016)

have not looked at thermometer but it does feel good outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Mornin blood, Moon, gobblein. No reading on temp here, but feels great. I was thinking of EE's whereabouts yesterday myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Supposed to be about 48 for a low in Seattle one of these mornings, and a high of about 62 during the day. Going to be nice football weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2016)

I gotta get going, holler at y'all later. Have a good Thurstday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2016)

Fellow drivelers, Good Morning and Happy (whatever day it is) as I have lost track of days lately.

At least, I am now back amongst the living.  I am finally home now as I've been in the hospital for the past few days.  This dang nasty bug that I have had for the past couple of weeks now is a viral infection and it has kicked my tail with a terrible sore throat and tremendous amount of congestion and coughing and feeling miserable as well.  I've still coughed all night last night so getting proper rest is hard right now.  

Then added to that problem is the fact that I thought that I was having another heart attack because I couldn't breathe and function at all.  At times, I felt like I was in a microwave being heated up from the inside and after about a minute or two, I would burst out into a profuse sweating encounter and then it would gradually subside.  I have had zero energy during the past couple of weeks.  My doctors performed numerous tests on my heart and determined that I had not suffered another attack but they do see the weakness from the previous attack and that damage is done unfortunately.   My doctors want me to rest a bunch during the next couple of weeks and not sweat the small stuff.

Dang surely missed all of you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2016)

Jeffro, I hope that you have a safe trip to the west coast.

Seattle is a beautiful place with lots of exciting things to do.  When you check into your hotel, tell Michelle at the front desk that I still haven't forgot about her.  She will know what it means.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dadgum EE! Sorry to hear bout that! Hope you are on the mend now. We had noticed your absence. Take it easy and get well man. Safe travels Chiefbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Any luck with the recovery yesterday morning? Anybody heard of EE's whereabouts? Safe travels Jeff.



No luck! We put a dog on it and it found a little more blood but the trail faded quickly.... Young dog! It happens from time to time I guess!

Morning kids, hope everyone is doing okay today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro, I hope that you have a safe trip to the west coast.
> 
> Seattle is a beautiful place with lots of exciting things to do.  When you check into your hotel, tell Michelle at the front desk that I still haven't forgot about her.  She will know what it means.



Mike, glad you are finally back home. We figured something wasn't right when you didn't show up for a few days. Hope you continue to make a full recovery.

I will say HEY to Michelle for you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear Blood. It does happen though. Maybe she will survive and he can get another crack at her.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Fellow drivelers, Good Morning and Happy (whatever day it is) as I have lost track of days lately.
> 
> At least, I am now back amongst the living.  I am finally home now as I've been in the hospital for the past few days.  This dang nasty bug that I have had for the past couple of weeks now is a viral infection and it has kicked my tail with a terrible sore throat and tremendous amount of congestion and coughing and feeling miserable as well.  I've still coughed all night last night so getting proper rest is hard right now.
> 
> ...


 Hope you follow the doc's advice & get to feeling better soon!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2016)

Mornin!

Tomorrow is my Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2016)

we must have the same schedule


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey Quack!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome home Sockbro, I think Dawn's got the same crud you have.  She's been sick for a month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey Quack!!!





Hiya Lil Gro !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Lil Gro !!!


Howudoin..................... sorry to hear MizDawn isn't feelin good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin..................... sorry to hear MizDawn isn't feelin good.






She's on her second round of anti biotics, her voice is deeper than mine and she doesn't like me making fun of her..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear Mz. Dawn is under the weather. I bet she sounds sexy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's on her second round of anti biotics, her voice is deeper than mine and she doesn't like me making fun of her..


bless her heart..............  you quit giving her a hard time, don't make me come ova there!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to hear Mz. Dawn is under the weather. I bet she sounds sexy.


 you know she does!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

She sounds likea ole bull frog croaking . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She sounds likea ole bull frog croaking . .


bad Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bad Quack!





Thinking 'bout gigging her and frying up those looooong legs !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking 'bout gigging her and frying up those looooong legs !!!


 She do sport some long legs now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

I gotz to try on clothes and see if anything still fits.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to try on clothes and see if anything still fits.


yours or Dawns????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yours or Dawns????





As big as she is I can prolly wear hers . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As big as she is I can prolly wear hers . .


 I'm Tellin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'm Tellin!!!





Noooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


>





The "anti cancer"  meds she takes makes her hawngray..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2016)

Afternoon drivelers.

EE get well
MsDawn also get on the mend

quackgro stop behaving have fun


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The "anti cancer"  meds she takes makes her hawngray..


 she deserves it after going through all that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2016)

hey keebs,  look at the clock.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 29, 2016)

Thought of poor ole rhbama this morning when these 4 toms ran across the road in front of me then just a few miles farther I had to stop for the 2nd shot


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Howdy Gobble, Quackbro and LML's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

Talked to Uncle Stoner and Sockbro tonight,  Sockbro ain't doing well at all...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to Uncle Stoner and Sockbro tonight,  Sockbro ain't doing well at all...



Done for the day, easy day, but long with the travel.

That don't sound good about EE. Hope he improves.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Fellow drivelers, Good Morning and Happy (whatever day it is) as I have lost track of days lately.
> 
> At least, I am now back amongst the living.  I am finally home now as I've been in the hospital for the past few days.  This dang nasty bug that I have had for the past couple of weeks now is a viral infection and it has kicked my tail with a terrible sore throat and tremendous amount of congestion and coughing and feeling miserable as well.  I've still coughed all night last night so getting proper rest is hard right now.
> 
> ...





Just saw this, Mike. Prayers and kindly thoughts to you. Know that all of us here at Woody`s will be praying for you to pull through this right quick with no complications and a full recovery.

God Bless....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just hung up the phone with Hankus and Quack. Love my big little bro Quack. And my second child Hankus. Didn't realize how old Hankus was. that boys got it going on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2016)

Evening folks... Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Only 8:30 Hera....feels like 11:30. 
Gotta petesuh in room for suppa.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2016)

7 mo eyewerez


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 7 mo eyewerez






Knock em out brother !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just hung up the phone with Hankus and Quack. Love my big little bro Quack. And my second child Hankus. Didn't realize how old Hankus was. that boys got it going on.






You and Sockbro 'bout to worry me to deaf !! !


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Sockbro 'bout to worry me to deaf !! !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey Chief.

Woke up and getting a snack myself.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2016)

23 mo days!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2016)

mernin day shiftaz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Good morning Bloodbro. How is Drunkbro's trailer coming along?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Bloodbro. How is Drunkbro's trailer coming along?



He canned it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He canned it!



May have been his only wise decision in his life.  

morning bloodbro and moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Sure feels good this morning! 53 degrees at 31220.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2016)

Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

I am here, present and accounted for today.   It will have to be a few more days of rest for me in hopes of getting this continuing problem of a viral infection with major congestion and coughing and feeling weak as can be out of my system.  I am not sure just what I did to deserve this "crud" but I surely wish that it would go away and soon too.  It feels like I have already ran a marathon this morning and I haven't done anything yet.

Thanks to all of you for your comments and concern.  Hopefully, in the next few days, I can return to my normal work routine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2016)

GMC says 47 here in the 30132 this morning....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I am here, present and accounted for today.   It will have to be a few more days of rest for me in hopes of getting this continuing problem of a viral infection with major congestion and coughing and feeling weak as can be out of my system.  I am not sure just what I did to deserve this "crud" but I surely wish that it would go away and soon too.  It feels like I have already ran a marathon this morning and I haven't done anything yet.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your comments and concern.  Hopefully, in the next few days, I can return to my normal work routine.


As Quack would say, take a shot, take a nap, repeat............ hope you feel better soon!


blood on the ground said:


> GMC says 47 here in the 30132 this morning....


 It was 56 on my gauge in the truck this morning, it felt gooooood to def!

Mernin'!!  It's Friiiiiiiday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning Keebs, you will get there Blood! Hang in there brother! EE don't rush it and make sure you have healed up completely. Don't want to have a relapse of that mess!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, you will get there Blood! Hang in there brother! EE don't rush it and make sure you have healed up completely. Don't want to have a relapse of that mess!


 Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mid-mornin! 

Big game tomorrow in the Classic City. 

I HATE all that ugly orange coming into town. Makes me gag.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

Big games in the Classic City and Hawtlanter!!!  Go Dawgs and Ride Up!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

I hate both the orange and the blue that will be coming to our great state this weekend!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

^^^ mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Mornin kids....feels good here to, but would prefer feelin it there.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

you in downtown seattle?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm so ready for a day off.. I'm exhausted! So many more to go! Should be good for Santa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> you in downtown seattle?



Bellevue, close to Husky stadium


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

cool; i'll be out in seattle in a couple of weeks.  love the seafood and whatnot out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> cool; i'll be out in seattle in a couple of weeks.  love the seafood and whatnot out there.



X2.....they've got plenty of it. 

Was out here a while back with a coworker at an upscale seafood restaurant. He said, "huh not bad, oysters for $2.50 a dozen". I said, "Uhhh, they're $2.50 each dude".


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning, how is everybody. 


Glad your on the mends EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

46* now with a high of 65* today.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> X2.....they've got plenty of it.
> 
> Was out here a while back with a coworker at an upscale seafood restaurant. He said, "huh not bad, oysters for $2.50 a dozen". I said, "Uhhh, they're $2.50 each dude".




You gonna swing over the mountain and see Stonerbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Wonder if MizHawtnet saw heckler @ Ryder cup make the putt for a $100.00 on a bet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You gonna swing over the mountain and see Stonerbro



Mornin Wybro. 

Man, I sure wish I could. Got a flight home @ 6:15 in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Think I'll go get some breakfast, don't go in until 11:00 PT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if MizHawtnet saw heckler @ Ryder cup make the putt for a $100.00 on a bet?



 I guess he showed them. Beautiful putt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

Sure hope they have a open bar at the rehersal supper tonight, at least at the reception tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> X2.....they've got plenty of it.
> 
> Was out here a while back with a coworker at an upscale seafood restaurant. He said, "huh not bad, oysters for $2.50 a dozen". I said, "Uhhh, they're $2.50 each dude".



the oyster are awesome; and they are pretty pricey


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Good ol loaded omelette(with hot sauce), waffle, bacon, coffee, OJ. Hit da spot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

Grrrrrrr, gotta go to da doctor..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, gotta go to da doctor..



Long as it ain't Dr. Ben Dover.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, gotta go to da doctor..





Jeff C. said:


> Long as it ain't Dr. Ben Dover.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, gotta go to da doctor..





Jeff C. said:


> Long as it ain't Dr. Ben Dover.





Keebs said:


>





I kinda like 'em . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I kinda like 'em . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

He gonna get his quack whacked


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

Homotree ??? 





Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

Where'd erybody go ??  Wifey ain't gonna be happy when she gets home, somebody done fed da Quack  some likker...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wonder who that might be Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wonder who that might be Quack?




I dunno Moongro, but Dawns gonna whup his butt . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

You could plead the 5th...........wait you dun drunk the 5th!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You could plead the 5th...........wait you dun drunk the 5th!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You could plead the 5th...........wait you dun drunk the 5th!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Tain't funny, I'm 'pose to give a "toast" tonight.  Prolly sound sumpin like dis . .


aljfour9o8e04823q8ajfljfja3ou30uuuj...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny, I'm 'pose to give a "toast" tonight.  Prolly sound sumpin like dis . .
> 
> 
> aljfour9o8e04823q8ajfljfja3ou30uuuj...





Just say Happerly eva afta now DRANK!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just say Happerly eva afta now DRANK!





Great advice !!!  What wood I do without 'cha ??? 


Is it proper edicate to toast while sitting down ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great advice !!!  What wood I do without 'cha ???
> 
> 
> Is it proper edicate to toast while sitting down ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Standing by.......

Quack gon propose a toast during the ceremony.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Just upgraded to the last window seat on da plane.   

Had me in a middle seat


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You could plead the 5th...........wait you dun drunk the 5th!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny, I'm 'pose to give a "toast" tonight.  Prolly sound sumpin like dis . .
> 
> 
> aljfour9o8e04823q8ajfljfja3ou30uuuj...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Great advice !!!  What wood I do without 'cha ???
> 
> 
> Is it proper edicate to toast while sitting down ??


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just upgraded to the last window seat on da plane.
> 
> Had me in a middle seat



Chief being a leader again 
Done kicked the kid outta the winder seat


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Evening Mrs. H and Wy. A toasted Quackgro gonna give a toast!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great advice !!!  What wood I do without 'cha ???
> 
> 
> Is it proper edicate to toast while sitting down ??


lawd have mercy!


Jeff C. said:


> Just upgraded to the last window seat on da plane.
> 
> Had me in a middle seat


depends on who/what was on either side.............. 


Wycliff said:


> Chief being a leader again
> Done kicked the kid outta the winder seat





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mrs. H and Wy. A toasted Quackgro gonna give a toast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Chief being a leader again
> Done kicked the kid outta the winder seat




Depends what da Momma looks like might trade up. 


Keebs said:


> lawd have mercy!
> 
> depends on who/what was on either side..............




See above^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

MizHawtnet will be watching game tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Lunch time.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2016)

Later Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2016)

About that time again! Werky Werky!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, gotta go to da doctor..



tell the nurse to warm up the penicillin so it don't hurt as much.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> About that time again! Werky Werky!



git 'er dun bloodbro


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You could plead the 5th...........wait you dun drunk the 5th!








Quack is is one of the two biggest renegades to ever haunt this Forum.       He could learn some of these young folks a thing or two....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizHawtnet will be watching game tonight.



Watching, they showed ya'll all lined up with cameras. Just not on my time line. I might see the 1st half.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2016)

bad night at zee plastic factory! 21 mo dayz!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> bad night at zee plastic factory! 21 mo dayz!



running you ragged?

have a cup of pickmeup


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> running you ragged?
> 
> have a cup of pickmeup



Yes sir ! Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Gobble. Coffee will work this morning. 52 degrees here at 31220.


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2016)

morning Moon, Gobbles, and sleepy head Blood
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2016)

drunkbro be really dirty! he has clumps of bearing grease in his hair!!! I put him on what he thought would be a easy job .... took him about 6hrs and he done changed clothes 1x


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon, Cramer. Headed to the airport.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Good morning Cramer and Jeff. Our tv says 49 degrees now. Love it!


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2016)

morning moon and chief
working on my second cup


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2016)

I saw something on Sporting Chef I'm gonna try this morning.
Boiling 2 red taters, cool down some and mash down by hand, throw in a skillet for potato cakes or hash browns or something
can you tell I'm hungry?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm gonna fix me and Mrs. Moonpie something shortly Cramer. Still having my coffee on the back porch enjoying this cool weather.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Blood, Gobblin, Jeffro, Moonpie, Cramer, and to the rest of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.

I know by now that Blood is probably already home and eating breakfast before he takes a shower and gets some MUCH NEEDED REST.  I just can't imagine working 3 years straight without a day off !!!!! 

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it is helping to get me fully awake this morning.  I still have a bunch of congestion BUT at least I am continuing to cough and get this junk out of my system.  

I surely wish that I was in Seattle again this morning enjoying the view.  Chief, I hope that you have a nice flight home and I did watch your production last night and it was GREAT too.  PS:  I never did like Stanford anyway !!!!

I see that my hometown football team finally did win in double overtime last night.  Apparently, my team shot themselves in the foot multiple times during this game. 

I'm going to get a shower and decide just what in on the agenda for the rest of today for me.

Hope all of you have a good day and be safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, my head hit the pillow @ midnight and alarm went off @ 3:00. Maybe I can catch a few winks on the 4 1/2 hour flt. 

Taters sound good Cramer. Glad you feeling better EE. I'll be on my porch soon, Moon.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Good morning fellas


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning fellas



Mornin Wybro.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Safe travels Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Safe travels Chief



Yessir thanks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2016)

Jeffro, 

I appreciate you giving Michelle a hug for me at the hotel too.  I told you she was a beautiful, nice lady !!!!   

Now get you some sleep on your flight back home.

Wycliff, Good Morning to you my friend.  I appreciated your comments yesterday for sure.  For a while, I thought that I was going to have to get better to die !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro,
> 
> I appreciate you giving Michelle a hug for me at the hotel too.  I told you she was a beautiful, nice lady !!!!
> 
> ...



Man, you weren't lying Mike. Not only beautiful, but as sweet as she can be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Fixin to back off this gate.....holler later folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2016)

Wife axed me to build a fire in the wood stove .... What's wrong with folks! Long hot summer .... Let's soak in the cooler temps!!! Certainly air fire building weather!!!! Rant over ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Good morning EE. Glad to hear you are making some progress! Just don't over do it. Sup Wy. Are you night walking or days? Have a safe flight Chief. No fire here either Blood. Me and Mrs. Moonpie are at the urgent care, she has done something to her back. Hope they can get her some relief. She is a tough cookie, so when she said she was hurting really bad I got the keys and told her lets go.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife axed me to build a fire in the wood stove .... What's wrong with folks! Long hot summer .... Let's soak in the cooler temps!!! Certainly air fire building weather!!!! Rant over ...



Blood, what is wrong with your "silly" wife???  Doesn't she know that this weather is exactly what we have been wishing to have for the past 5-6 months now !!!!!!    I think that you need  to send her shopping or something.  





Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. Glad to hear you are making some progress! Just don't over do it. Sup Wy. Are you night walking or days? Have a safe flight Chief. No fire here either Blood. Me and Mrs. Moonpie are at the urgent care, she has done something to her back. Hope they can get her some relief. She is a tough cookie, so when she said she was hurting really bad I got the keys and told her lets go.




Moon, I am just taking it easy at home all day today.  Dang, I am sorry to hear that your bride is having a painful problem today too.  Hopefully, she can get some relief and will be feeling better really soon.

Chief should be about half way back to Atlanta by now.  Hope that he might be sleeping and getting some rest along the way too.

In fact, Chief is currently flying on a Boeing 737-900 Delta aircraft at 33,000 ft altitude, 548 mph, and has exactly 2 hours left in his flight, and will be arriving at Gate # A-12 at 1:34 PM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2016)

I can't believe I'm watching Ga. Tech. Go Canes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

Afternoon . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack is is one of the two biggest renegades to ever haunt this Forum.       He could learn some of these young folks a thing or two....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

We suck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We suck.




You ain't kidding about that fact today !!!!!  It is hard when your quarterback decided to play for MIAMI for a couple of series instead !!!!   



Chiefbro just landed back in Atlanta and is coming to the gate now.  I bet that boy be tired too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

How did the toast go last night Quackgro? They gave R a cortisone shot a prescription for some pain meds. Gonna fry some squealers this afternoon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> How did the toast go last night Quackgro? They gave R a cortisone shot a prescription for some pain meds. Gonna fry some squealers this afternoon.




Moon, I hope that she behaves after the shot and gets some relief because otherwise you might be a squealer this afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Evening, working days stinks. Cant watch no feetsball


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, working days stinks. Cant watch no feetsball



Wy, you haven't missed much.  Well I guess you did miss Quack's quarterback hand the ball off to the Miami defense on two consecutive series so they scored 21 points in 1 minutes and 38 seconds against those jackets!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

The only thing she is missing EE is one of them little bells to ring when she needs something! Dang Wy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> How did the toast go last night Quackgro? They gave R a cortisone shot a prescription for some pain meds. Gonna fry some squealers this afternoon.





Not sure Moongro, think I was the only one there speaking "drunkanese..."  annnnnnnnd they seated me with the PREACHER !!!  I'm sure he was impressed.


Gonna hava nother go at it tonight, I'll show 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

Glad Ms R's feeling betta !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure Moongro, think I was the only one there speaking "drunkanese..."  annnnnnnnd they seated me with the PREACHER !!!  I'm sure he was impressed.
> 
> 
> Gonna hava nother go at it tonight, I'll show 'em.








Who did those seating charts wasn't thinking


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Work tomorrow on days, then 11 nights starting Monday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Who did those seating charts wasn't thinking





I'm thinking I gave him plenty of info to preach on the next several weeks. 


I spilt my drank on 'em . .  Preacher b smelling like da likker...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Work tomorrow on days, then 11 nights starting Monday night





I'll be wit ya starting Wed night fo 7 in a row.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm gonna give the bride some tongue . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, what is wrong with your "silly" wife???  Doesn't she know that this weather is exactly what we have been wishing to have for the past 5-6 months now !!!!!!    I think that you need  to send her shopping or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny right there Mike. 

Yep, as soon as we touched the ground, I took my phone out of airplane mode and your email came through.....dead on time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

All unpacked, changed clothes, kickin back and diggin some football from da couch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

You might know I'd come out of the airport, jump on 75S and instantly run into bumper to bumper traffic. Construction zone-4 lanes down to 2 with repaving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Btw, our game sucked last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

I might just close this one out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Welcome home Chief. Go for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Welcome home Chief. Go for it.



Thank ya sir. Hope MizMoon is all right!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep its done


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

New won is up


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

WTG Wybro.


----------

